# A Dark and Stromy Knight



## riaan_s (Oct 27, 2006)

The sky has been slowly darkening all day, and the smell of rain has been thick in the air. Now it has finally begun to fall, accompanied by loud peals of thunder that seem to roll cross the landscape. The sun is hidden behind massive stormclouds, and a cold wind blows from he north. As bolts of lightning begin to slam from cloud to ground and pieces of hail begin to strike the earth, the need for shelter becomes obvious.

Ahead in the distance there is a rocky hilltop, its form illuminated by the occasional lightning bolt. It seems rocky and solid, and though climbing it in this weather would be folly, it might have some outcropping that would provide safety from the storm. The only alternative is to endure the weather.

Getting stuck by lightning is not the sort of enlightenment that Mardocan wishes to teach the boy today. They head off toward the rocky hill in search of shelter.

As they near the rocky hill the weather seems to intensify ... evil is in the air. A few narrow ledges offer scant protection from the elements, but a closer inspection reveals a massive, arched entryway at least 20 feet tall and 10 feet wide, set into the side of the hill. The ground just outside it slopes away from the doorway, directing the falling water out and away. Given this fact and the sturdy nature of the hill, whatever space lies beyond the door should be both dry and safe from lightning and hail. The construction seems quite sturdy, so the likelihood of collapse, even in severe conditions such as these, is remote.

The broken remains of an immense, round stone scattered across the ground near the entrance. This stone once blocked the doorway, but it was blasted apart by lightning some weeks ago.


----------



## mariusm (Oct 27, 2006)

*Let's get inside.*

Mardocan says to Grundan, "Let's get inside out of this weather, I hope they have a warm turnip soup cooking..".  He then looks around Spot (1d20+7=26) to see if there is anything that looks suspicious before searching Search (1d20+3=8)  to see is there is any way off opening a door or entrance to the structure.


----------



## Venom (Oct 27, 2006)

Without thinking the impulsive young Grundan walks up to the door and pounds on it with his large ham sized fist shouting “Is anyone home?”  and then grabs hold of the large door handle and gives it a powerful tug.


----------



## riaan_s (Oct 27, 2006)

Mardocan looks around and sees the silhouette of a tower on the hill. It looks somehow familiar but he just can't remember where he has seen it before. He does not notice anything suspicious or out of place. Turning his attention to the door and the shattered pieces of rock in front of it, Mardocan realises that the purpose of the huge rock that was once before this door must have been to keep it from opening from the inside as there are no signs of anything that would prevent it from being open from the outside. He is about tho check the handle on the door when Grundan steps up, "knocks" and then proceeds to tug at the handle.

The door is heavy but well counterweighted. It is unlocked and opens easily - too easily in fact as Grundan put way too much effort into opening it. He stumples backward, almost falling down as he loses his grip on the handle. Mardocan takes a quick step to the side to avoid getting hit by the door.

A flash of lightning reveals a stone chamber beyond the entrance but not much more as the heavy door swings of its own accord.


----------



## mariusm (Oct 27, 2006)

*Quick peek.*

Mardocan gives the room a once over to gage its size before deciding on what to do next.  Is there any light source inside the chamber?


----------



## riaan_s (Oct 27, 2006)

Mardocan only got a quick look before the door swung shut but could make out that the stone chamber beyond the entrance measures at least ten paces square.

Unless otherwise noted, all areas are unlit, and the walls, floors, and ceilings are made of worked stone.


----------



## Venom (Oct 27, 2006)

Seeing the door swing closed Grundan lets out a load growl grabs the door handle again and swings it open with all his might, this time compensating for the doors easy movement so as not to loose his footing again. 

Upon opening the door he quickly moves 5 foot into the entrance, taking a good look around checking for traps, hiding ninja gnomes etc…. Spot (1d20+1=19) Spot (1d20+0=19) sorry,second spot should be a Search, still trying to get the hang of this thing  

If there is insufficient light Grundan will use his dark vision ability.


----------



## mariusm (Oct 27, 2006)

*What.*

Mardocan yells, "Hey why did you do that?", looking confused at Grundan.  When realizing that the door had closed on its own accord Mardocan says, "I am right behing you!".  Mardocan will wait for Grundan to open the door and enter, then he will follow and move 5' inside the chamber before taking a look around. Spot (1d20+7=13)


----------



## riaan_s (Oct 27, 2006)

Grundar enters the chamber beyond and takes a good look around. The room is dimly lit by the constant flashes of lightning. Peeling paint and broken scrollwork suggest that it was once decorated with some care, but now only dust remains. Three massive stone doors—one each to the left and right, and one directly across from the entrance—lead deeper into the hillside.

Mordocan follows close behind Grundar. He gets a quick look around the dimly lit room but sees nothing of any significance.

The door swings closed again and darkness fills the room.

OCC: Grundar's dark vision allows him to see 60' in the dark (black & white only) which is basically the whole room. Mordocan cannot see anything in the dark.


----------



## mariusm (Oct 27, 2006)

*Aaaahhh Man!*

Mardocan curses under his breath as he starts rummaging through his backpack for his flint and steel as well as a torch.  He will spend the remainder of this round getting the equipment and will spend the next full round lighting a torch.


----------



## riaan_s (Oct 27, 2006)

Mardocan retrieves the torch, steel and flint from his backpack and starts striking the flint to light the torch.

Grundan stands around apparently facinated by the look of the sparks from the flint in the dark.

There is a loud crash of thunder that seems to shake the whole chamber. The sound of falling rock starts distant but get louder quickly until a crashing sound is heard outside the door.

The weather seems to be getting worse.


----------



## mariusm (Oct 30, 2006)

Mardocan says out loud, "That is just great!", as he hears there exit get blocked up by the sound of falls rocks.  "Let's hope the builders thought of a back exit to this place", he says to Grundam.  Mardocan holds his torch up high and moves towards the East wall, next to the door.  Once there he yells back to Grundam, "You coming lad?".

OCC:  Mardocan moved to red square.


----------



## Venom (Oct 30, 2006)

Grundam confused by what happened smells the air and gives out a low growl saying “Me no like this place, bad smell of death in air”. He non the less follows his master to the door, grabbing his big battle axe in the process.


----------



## riaan_s (Oct 30, 2006)

Mardocan has no trouble lighting his torch before he sets off toward the eastern door with Grundan following close behind.

OCC: Seeing as the torch provides bright illumination up to 20' and shadowy up to 40' I will assume that Mardocan can see fine up to 80' (low light vision enabling him to see twice as far as a human in low light). Both characters can thus see the whole room with the available light.

Skipped the part where it would have taken Mardocan this round to light the torch as there were no threats (just fast forward a bit).


----------



## mariusm (Oct 30, 2006)

Mardocan will listen Listen (1d20+5=18) for anything moving on the other side of the door before trying to open it.  If he hears anything unsual he will listen wait before opening the door otherwise he will give it a tug and swing the door open.


----------



## Venom (Oct 30, 2006)

For once following his masters lead Grundan will wait silently, looking tentatively at Mardocan to try see if he can hear danger. If Mardocan does open the door Grundan will take a 5 foot step into the room.


----------



## riaan_s (Oct 30, 2006)

Mardocan puts his ear up against the door and waits for the thunder to go quiet but does not hear anything unusual. He gives the handle on the door a firm pull only to discover that it is (surprise!) locked.

Grundan throws his axe over his shoulder - clearly not impressed at this obstacle.

The storm seems to be just about overhead.  Although the chamber looks sturdy enough the occational crack of thunder does shake the room a little and sends dust falling from the roof.


----------



## mariusm (Oct 30, 2006)

Mardocan curses under his breath that he had not saved up more gold to buy that set of lock picks he had been eyeing to buy.  Anyway he just shrugs his shoulders and takes a hard piece of wood from the side of his torch and gives picking the lock his best shot.  After picking he hears a click and is sure it must have worked Open Lock (Skill Bonus, Less Improvised Tool) (1d20+4-2=20)  , however above the constant dim from the thunder he is unsure and tries pull the handle once more.


----------



## riaan_s (Oct 30, 2006)

*Eventually ...*

Mardocan tries the handle again only to discover that the click he heard probably came from Grundan impatiently tapping his axe!

The sound of hissing rain, pounding hail, and howling wind from outside is interrupted only by the occasional loud crack of thunder. Still, this room seems stable enough for the most part.
Even when the thunder seems to shake the very ground, not so much as a mote of dust filters down from the ceiling. The doors leading into the hillside, however, do show signs of weakness, seeming to tremble with every thunderclap.

Suddenly, in conjunction with a particularly loud thunderclap, all three doors break open at once, falling from their doorways into the room with a great cacophony. Seconds later, the sounds of squeaking fill the air as a pack of rats swarms in from the largest doorway.

Note: All 3 doors are now open.


----------



## mariusm (Oct 30, 2006)

Mardocan upon hearing the squeeks from the swarm turns to Grundan and says, "Let us put down these vile creatures, I know you have been training hard for just a day like this!  Let's kick some rat butt!".  Mardocan drops his torch and quickly retrieves his sling from his belt pouch.  In one swift move he grabs a bullet and sends it sailing towards rat #3 Attack with sling (-2 range 85') (1d20+2-2=12) doing Sling bullent (1d4=4) if it was a hit.  Mardocan will step 5' East after his attack.


----------



## Venom (Oct 30, 2006)

Taking his lead from Mardocan Grundan draws his short bow and also takes a shot at rat #3 Attack with bow (+1 for range 70') (1d20+1=20)   doing Arrow (1d6=5) damage   . He then retreates 15 foot into the passage closest to him.


----------



## riaan_s (Oct 31, 2006)

Initiative for combat is as follows:
Rat#2
Grundan
Rat#4
Rat#5
Rat#1
Mardocan
Rat#6
Rat#7
Rat#3
Rat#8

Clearly frightened by the storm the rats flee the passage and head straight toward the only light source in the room - Mardocan's torch!

All the rats are running toward the party (speed = 15' x 2 = 30').

Rat#2 runs 30' toward the party.

Grundan drops his axe on its sling, draws his shortbow and fires an arrow at rat#3 with such speed that would impress even Robin Hood! The shot is good (attack roll of 19 + 1(dex) - 2 (range) = 18 vs AC 14) and the arrow hits with such force that it shatters on impact disintigrating rat#3 in the process (5HP damage!). Rat#3 is dead.

Rat#4 runs 30' toward the party.

Rat#5 runs 30' toward the party.

Rat#1 runs 30' toward the party.

Mardocan eyes rat#3 as he spins up his sling but seeing Grundan kill it he shoots the bullet at the next closest target (rat#2, 50' away) The bullet hits it sqaure on the head (attack roll of 12 + 2(dex) = 14 vs AC14) killing it instantly (4HP damage) as it penetrates its skull. Mardocan moves 5' east.

Rat#6 runs 30' toward the party.

Rat#7 runs 30' toward the party.

Rat#3 runs 30' toward the party.

Rat#8 runs 30' toward the party.

OCC: I'm not going to let such small creatures with such low HPs lie around dying for 6 rounds if you inflict more than 2x its HP damage unless you want to heal one and keep as a pet.


----------



## mariusm (Oct 31, 2006)

Seeing that the rats are dropping so easily Mardocan yells, "Guide my fists Hextor", and runs 30' West towards the rats.  He then stands ready to punch a rat as soon as it gets in range.  Ready melee attack against any rat coming into range.

OCC: Hextor is a Deity of Law - Mardocan being a lawful neutral Monk devotes time to futher this Deities cause.


----------



## Venom (Oct 31, 2006)

Getting caught up in the moment Grundan drops his bow and grabs his Axe shouting “Puny rats, Grundan smash rats with axe” and runs (35’ east) after Mardocan readying an attack as soon as a rat gets in range.


----------



## riaan_s (Oct 31, 2006)

Initiative for combat:
Grundan
Rat#4
Rat#5
Rat#1
Mardocan
Rat#6
Rat#7
Rat#8

Grundan drops his bow and runs toward the rats reading his axe in a chopping position.

Rat#4 runs toward the party but Grundan is ready for it bringing his great axe crashing down on the ground (melee attack roll of 3 + 1(BAB) + 4(STR) = 8 vs AC14) missing the rat and sending sparks flying in the dark as the axe hits the stone floor.

Rat#5 runs 30’ toward the party.

Rat#1 runs 30’ toward the party.

Mardocan cracks his knuckles as he moves toward the swarming rats and brings his fist down on rat#4 in a swift movement (melee attack roll of 20! + 0(BAB) + 2(STR) = 22 vs AC14; confirm critical attack roll of 8 + 0(BAB) + 2(STR) = 10 = fail critical) connecting the rat full on the body - stopping his fist just short of hitting the ground – busting its gut open (3 + 2(STR) = 5HP damage). Rat#4 is now a puddle of blood and guts.

Rat#6 runs 30’ toward the party.

Rat#7 runs 30’ toward the party.

Rat#8 runs 30’ toward the party.


----------



## mariusm (Oct 31, 2006)

*Hee Haa!*

Mardocan shouts a loud, "KIA!!", as he pulls his fist back.  Shifting his weight on to his left leg he does a swift snap kick with his right leg at Rat #7's snout.  Mardocan says in a teasing voice to Grundan, "That's two for me now...".


----------



## Venom (Oct 31, 2006)

Letting out a loud roar Grunden takes another swing at Rat #1 relishing the opportunity to stretch his muscles and try out his new axe.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 3, 2006)

*Ouch !!!*

Initiative for combat:
Grundan
Rat#5
Rat#1
Mardocan
Rat#6
Rat#7
Rat#8

Grundan raises his great axe high above his head and brings it down on the rat with all his might (melee attack roll of 9 + 1(BAB) + 5(STR) = 15 vs. AC14 doing 11HP damage!!!) slashing the rat in two and lodging his axe in the floor. Grundan has a wicked smile as he pulls his axe free from the floor. Rat#1 is dead.

Rat#5 makes a dash for Grundan but (AOO melee attack roll of 13 + 1(BAB) + 5(STR) = 19 vs. AC14 doing 13HP damage!!!) is split in two by Grundan’s axe before he can reach him. Grundan seems to be more “in the swing of things” now that his axe has tasted the rat blood. Rat#5 is dead.

Mardocan’s foot shoots out swiftly (melee attack roll of 14 + 0(BAB) + 2(STR) = 16 vs. AC14 doing 4HP damage)  connecting a rat full on the nose snapping its neck in the process. Rat#7 is dead.

Rat#6 makes his dash for Mardocan (AOO melee attack roll of 6 + 0(BAB) + 2(STR) = 8 vs. AC14)  reaching him as he is busy executing rat#7 and manages to run up Mardocan’s leg (modified melee attack roll of 16 vs. AC15 doing 1HP damage)  biting him in the groin. Mardocan has tears in his eyes!

Rat#8 is not far behind rat#6 (modified melee attack roll of 21 vs. AC15 doing 1HP damage)  biting Mardocan on the inner thigh!


----------



## mariusm (Nov 3, 2006)

Mardocan curses, "Little dirty buggers!", as the rats nip at him.  He moves 5' East and unleashes a barrage of fists on the two rats.  He will flurry attack hitting Rat #6 first and changing target to Rat #8 if he kills the first rat.

OCC:  I assume the rats will remain in the original square when I move, since they are not grappling me...


----------



## Venom (Nov 3, 2006)

Grundan laughs loudly as he sees the rats get split in half by his axe shouting excitedly “Die puny rats”  he will then move 5’ south west and take another swing at the rat closest to him.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 3, 2006)

Initiative for combat:
Grundan
Mardocan
Rat#6
Rat#8

Grundan steps closer to Mardocan and raises his axe again trying his best not to laugh at the rat dangling from Mardocan’s groin. “Don’t move!” (melee attack roll of 4 + 1(BAB) + 4(STR) = 9 vs. AC14 a miss)  but Mardocan’s instincts take over and he steps back. Grundan’s axe lights up the room with sparks for a second time.

Mardocan jumps back so quickly when Grundan swings the axe that the rats fall to the ground. He lets rip with a kick (melee attack roll of 12 + 0(BAB) +2(STR) – 2(flurry) = 10 vs. AC14 a miss) and a punch (melee attack roll of 11 + 0(BAB) +2(STR) – 2(flurry) = 9 vs. AC14 a miss)  but fails to land a blow as his watery eyes (caused by a bite to the groin) blur his vision slightly.

Rat#6 falls to the ground next to Grundan’s axe and decides to have a go at him instead. As the rat moves closer he pulls his axe free and takes a swing (AOO melee attack roll of 11 + 1(BAB) + 4(STR) = 16 vs. AC14 a hit doing 18HP damage!!!!)  sending sparks, blood and little piece of rat flying. Rat#6 is definitely dead.

Rat#8 is barely on the ground when it charges at Mardocan again (AOO melee attack roll of 14 + 0(BAB) +2(STR) – 2(flurry) = 14 vs. AC14 a hit doing 5HP damage)  but gets a fist on the head as Mardocan is still swinging blindly. Rat#8 is dead.

Mardocan wipes his eyes and composes (i.e. checks if everything is still attached) himself as Grundan wipes the blood from his axe when they stop hearing the squeaking of rats.

OCC: Mardocan's -2 penalty for flurry attack lasts for the whole round


----------



## mariusm (Nov 3, 2006)

"Let's get moving.", says Mardocan as he heads over to pick up his torch.  When close enough to Grundan's bow he will pick it up and throw it over to Grundan.  "Here we go..", he says as he flings the bow.

While holding the torch in his left hand Mardocan will cautiously approach the room to the East and when close enough will move to investigate the object in the center of the room.


----------



## Venom (Nov 3, 2006)

Grundan will follow Mordocan down the passage, putting his bow away, but holding on to his axe still dripping with rat blood.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 3, 2006)

Grundan is still wiping pieces of rat off his axe when he sees a bow flying his way - fortunately he noticed it in time and catches it. He follows Mardocan down the passage slinging the bow over his shoulder as he goes.

Mardocan heads down the corridor with caution to find that the room at the end is empty save for dust and a single, small, stone chest in the center of the floor. Evidently no one has disturbed this chamber for many years.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 3, 2006)

Mardocan looks at the chest in the center of the room and wonders out loud, "That is an odd place to put a chest?".  "Should we see what is inside?", he asks Grundan and walks a little closer standing just West of the chest.  Mardocan will poke the chest with his quarter staff to see how solid it feels.


----------



## Venom (Nov 3, 2006)

Grundan although curious about the chest is concerned about opening it. Turning to Mardocan with a frown on his face he says “Even dumb Grundan know too let sleeping dogs lie. Grundan not know if opening chest good idea…… maybe it is trap”. 

Grundan will move toward the north side of the chest and do a spot check on it.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 3, 2006)

"You are indeed wise, my Orcish friend.  Let us see what we can find.", says Mardocan and then also proceeds to do a search on the chest to find anything that might indicate that the chest is trapped.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 3, 2006)

Mardocan taps the chest with his staff - it is a stone chest that appears to be built into the floor.

Grundan gives the chest a once-over (search of 12) but does not notice anything unusual ... he is still a little weary though.

Mardocan also takes a closer look (search roll of 14 + 3 = 17) and although he does not notice anything he still has a funny feeling about the chest.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 3, 2006)

Mardocan says, "Let us come back to take a look at this chest later... I don't think it will be going anywhere.  Let's go investigate where all those rats came from."  Mardocan will wait for Grundan's reply and if he agrees will move to the entrance where the rats emerged into the main chamber.


----------



## Venom (Nov 6, 2006)

Grundan nods his head and gives a grunt to indicate his agreement and stars moving off to where the rats appeared to have come from.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 6, 2006)

The party follows the passage back into the main hall and head for the passage the rats came from.

Grundan spots a small crevice in the passage. It looks like the perfect place for rats to nest but it is flooded now.

At the end of the passage there is another chamber.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 6, 2006)

Mardocan will walk a little closer (He will stop 10' directly east of it) to the statue to see if he can make out if he knows who it might be of.  Mardocan is trying to get an idea of what sort of structure they are in... be it a temple, tomb etc.


----------



## Venom (Nov 6, 2006)

Grundan will stay in passage not bothering or being very interested in some old statue. Getting board he scratches his head and says “Grundan hungry, maybe we eat rats?”


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 6, 2006)

*Getting a head ...*

The only object of interest in this chamber is a statue at the far end. It resembles a sarcophagus standing upright (leading Mardocan to believe that this place was used as a tomb), except that the head of the figure carved upon its lid looks distorted and seems to have tendrils instead of hair. A pair of bat like wings extends from its temples. Suddenly, its eyes open, revealing the glow of green flames, and the head flies forward to attack!

The lesser vargouille lets out a terrible shriek. Mardocan (fort save of roll of 9 + 2 = 11 vs. DC12) is paralysed by fear (for 7 rounds) by the sudden appearance and deafening shriek of the creature.

Grundan only hears a terrible shriek coming from the chamber.

Initiative for combat:
Mardocan
Vargouille
Grundan


----------



## mariusm (Nov 6, 2006)

*What the...*

Mardocan wants to shout for help as he sees the apperition but nothing comes out of his mouth... he is so scared... like he has never been in his life before this time and simply stands there staring into the distance...


----------



## Venom (Nov 6, 2006)

Gundan almost instinctively runs towards the shrieking sound. Seeing Mardocan frozen with fear Grundan moves up to his left flank to protect him and takes a swing at the vargouille with his axe.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 6, 2006)

*Getting ahead*

Initiative for combat:
Mardocan
Vargouille
Grundan

Mardocan just stares helplessly as the creature as the creature swoops down on him (modified melee attack roll of 15 vs. AC15 – 4(paralysed) = 11 a hit doing 1HP damage) biting him on the arm.

Grundan charges into the chamber with his axe raised to see the creature flapping its wings in front of Mardocan. He moves in to protect Mardocan and takes a swing at the vargouille (melee attack roll of 16 + 1(BAB) + 4(STR) = 21 vs. AC12 a hit doing 9HP damage) sending it falling to the ground. The vargouille lies motionless on the ground as a pool of blood starts to form around it.

Seeing the creature lying dead on the ground, Mardocan lets out a sigh of great relief (Mardocan is no longer paralysed with fear as the creature is dead).


----------



## mariusm (Nov 6, 2006)

Mardocan looks around a little dazed.  When he sees the dead creature and realizing what has just happend he turns to Grundan and says, "My whole life I have been trained and studied to be alert and aware... here you come to my rescue as I stand unaware... I owe you so much my good friend!".   Mardocan looks at the bite on his arm and says out loud, "I am taking a beating from the foul creatures in this place, much more of this and I will have to rest to allow the wounds to seal.  We must find an exit soon, Grundan.".  Mardocan will search the statue for any trinkets the vargouille might have gathered during its stay in the tomb.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 6, 2006)

*Getting Ahead ...*

Mardocan takes a few steps closer and examines what appeared to be a statue at first glance. Within the now-headless sarcophagus is a pile of dust and a translator’s ring which Mardocan takes with a satisfied smile.

Grundan has another look around the chamber to make sure its safe.

Translator’s Ring: This ring grants the wearer the ability to understand Dwarven and Goblin languages in addition to those he already knows. If the character wearing the ring is literate, he also gains literacy in Dwarven and Goblin as long as he wears the ring.
Faint divination; CL 1st; Forge Ring, comprehend
Languages (Dwarven and Goblin); Price: 400 gp.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 6, 2006)

"Wooo hooo!", shouts Mardocan as he tries to contain his enthusiasm on finding the ring.  "Maybe we should check out that stone chest like you said earlier, Grundan", says Mardocan.  He then walks back to the room containing the stone chest.  Once there Mardocan will keep a watchful eye down the corridor while Grundan opens the chest.

OCC:  Carl says he will try and open the chest once we are in the room.


----------



## Venom (Nov 6, 2006)

Grundan agrees with Mardocan’s suggestion and goes back to the room with the stone chest, eagerly opening it.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 6, 2006)

*The Offering Chest*

The party trek back to the chamber with the stone chest. Mardocan keeps a watchful eye at the entrance to the chamber as Grundan walks over to the chest.

He searches the chest again but nothing seems to have changed from their prior visit here. Grundan raises his eyebrows, “Oh well …” and tries to open the chest. It is unlocked and he manages to open it easily but he hears a click just as he moves the lid … “Uh-oh!”  (modified attack roll of 18 vs. AC14 a hit doing 2HP damage)  … Grundan looks down to see a dart in his thigh. He pulls it out and looks into the chest to find the Headband of the
Stout Heart, two pearls (worth 100 gp each), and a small bag containing 100 gp.

Headband of the Stout Heart: This simple leather headband is studded with small iron rivets. It grants its wearer a +1 resistance bonus on all Will saves. Faint abjuration; CL 1st; Craft Wondrous Item, resistance; Price: 350 gp.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 6, 2006)

"Bu dash bit nei?", asks Mardocan as he walks closer looking at the headband, "Sorry man, I said _what have you got there_ but for some or other reason it came out in Goblin, must be this cool ring that I found.  Put it on and see if you feel any different."

"Maybe we should head up north and see if there is any exit out that entrance... maybe you should take point this time, Grundan...", says Mardocan.


----------



## Venom (Nov 7, 2006)

Grunden pulls the dart from his thigh and lets out a huge roar. He then proceeds to break the dart into little pieces, throw it too the ground and stomp on it. Once the dart has been obliterated he turns his attention to the chest he rises his axe above his head and is about to slam it down when he notices something shiny inside (my precious………..    ) .

Grunden takes the headband out of chest and puts it on his head saying to Mardocan “Look, Grunden find hat” Grunden also retrieves the pearls and gives them to Mardocan for safekeeping. 

The two then make their way towards the Northern  exit.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 7, 2006)

The two adventurers make their way up the north hallway.

"There seems to some light at the end of this hallway", Mardocan remarks jokingly as they approach the room at the end. 

From where they are in the hallway the room appears dimly lit.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 7, 2006)

"Come Grundan", says Mardocan as he motions for Grundan to enter the room.  Mardocan will follow 5' behind Gurndan just incase...


----------



## Venom (Nov 7, 2006)

Grundan will walk 15’ into the room with his axe ready (Ready an attack) and take a good look around checking for traps and any hiding ninja gnomes.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 7, 2006)

The long stone hall ends in a stone chamber furnished only with cracked, moldering tables on which lie rusted implements of iron. Rain falls into the middle of the room from a shaft in the ceiling that must run all the way to the top of the hill. From the bottom of the shaft dangles a rope, swinging slightly. A drain in the center of the floor allows the water to escape, but old, dark stains suggest that it was used to carry away other fluids long ago.

Not wanting to be caught by surprise again Grundan steps into the chamber with his axe ready. Suddenly, from the doorway on the far side of the room he hears someone shout something. To his amazement Mardocan understands the words … “Intruders! Kill them!”

A humanoid (standing more than 6 feet tall with feral eyes and flat facial features) charges into the room with his sword drawn as a javelin flies over his head at Grundan (modified ranged attack roll of 22 vs. AC14 a critical hit doing 11HP damage!). With his axe raised Grundan has no chance to respond as the javelin rips through his armour and into his side. Shortly afterwards a second humanoid emerges from the doorway with his sword drawn.

Initiative for combat:
Raider#2
Raider#1
Mardocan
Grundan


----------



## mariusm (Nov 7, 2006)

Mardocan wanting to plan his attack better will delay his action until the raiders have moved.

OCC:  I would like to post my action once I have seen what the raiders have done since they have a higher initiative to the two of us.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 7, 2006)

Mardocan yells, "Grundan take the back guy!", as he runs past Grundan and tackles the closest raider trying to catch him with a knee as they go down. Will try grapple raider #1 and do lethal damage.  Grundan will move and take a swing at raider #2.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 7, 2006)

*The Preparation Chamber*

Initiative for combat:
Raider#2
Raider#1
Mardocan
Grundan

Mardocan makes a dash for the closest raider (melee attack roll of 14+0(BAB)+2(STR)=16 vs. AC11 success; grapple check of 12+2(STR)+4(FT)=18 vs. 16 success; doing 2+2(STR)=4 damage) grabbing him firmly with one hand while slamming his free hand into the raider’s throat with lethal force. Mardocan and raider#1 are grappling.

Grundan cannot contain his anger as he pulls the javelin from his side and tosses it on the ground. He goes into a rage covering the distance between him and the furthest raider in no time swinging his axe wildly (melee attack roll of 16+1(BAB)+6=23 vs. AC15 a hit doing 18HP damage!!!)  severing the raider’s arm before lodging the axe in its chest! Raider#2 is dead!


----------



## mariusm (Nov 7, 2006)

Mardocan will try and get the upper hand in the wrestling match with the raider by grabbing him around the throat.  Mardocan will try inflict further unarmed damage this round.


----------



## Venom (Nov 7, 2006)

In his fit of rage Grundan lets out a loud howl and screams “Puny raider try to hurt Grundan but Grundan destroy raider” 

Grundan then turns all his energy and rage on the other raider currently grappling with Mardocan. Razing his axe high above his head he ties to strike the second raider with a crushing blow.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 7, 2006)

*The Preparation Chamber*

Initiative for combat:
Raider#2
Raider#1
Mardocan
Grundan

Raider#2 struggles to breath from the blow to the throat and tries to push Mardocan away from him (modified grapple check of 5 vs. 25; fail)  but can’t quite find the energy to do so.

Raider#1 is dead.

Mardocan swiftly gets behind the raider (melee attack roll of 18+0(BAB)+2(STR)=20 vs. AC15 a hit doing 4HP damage)  while adjusting his grip to its neck … there is a snapping sound and the raider’s limp body falls to the floor. Raider#2 is dead.

Grundan pulls his axe out of the dead raider, ready to swing it again, but as he turns around he sees Mardocan let go of the dead raider. He looks at the body on the ground, smiling at the weird angle of its neck, before he brings his axe down on the dead raider’s neck – severing the head … “Just in case,” he says to Mardocan.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 8, 2006)

Mardocan and Grundan will search the bodies of the now dead raiders, we will take the weapons if they seem to be in good nick or else we will just take items of value.  After searching the bodies we will cautiously proceed north into the tunnel where the raiders came from.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 8, 2006)

Grundan kicks the severed head to one side as he steps over to search the fallen raider while Mardocan kneels next to headless raider. The raiders look like they were fairly well prepared for battle each equipped with studded leather armor, a light shield, short sword, javelin and a healing potion (all equipment in good condition).

Gundan also finds a lifting belt around the raider’s waist which he claims as his prize.

When they’ve taken what they can from the corpses they cautiously head north.

Lifting Belt: This heavy leather kidney belt features brass studs and large buckles on both sides. Anyone wearing it gains a +1 enhancement bonus to Strength for the purpose of determining his carrying capacity. The belt does not alter the wearer’s actual Strength score, nor does it change his Str modifier. This effect does not stack with that provided by any other bonus to Strength. 
Faint conjuration; CL 1st; Craft Wondrous Item, bull’s strength; Price: 500 gp.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 8, 2006)

When Mardocan gets to the junction in the corridor, he looks at Grundan and says, "Which way friend?".  He then looks as far as he can see into the East tunnel.


----------



## Venom (Nov 8, 2006)

Grundan decides to get greedy and grabs the leather armour which he immediately puts on. He also picks up a shield and a short sword (I don’t know how you are going to work the encumberment rules) and both healing potions. One he drinks immediately and the other one he gives to Mardocan. He will keep his axe drawn and follow Mardocan down the passage.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 8, 2006)

*Which way now ???*

Mardocan heads down the hallway until he comes to an intersection.

To the north is a chamber where a long, stone table dominates the center of it, and bright bits of gold wink from within the dust that covers the floor. Upon the table lies the well-preserved corpse of a tall humanoid wearing the tabard and belts of a knight.

At the end of the eastern hallway is a small chamber whose wooden door lies on the floor.

Grundan gulps down one of the healing potions (restoring 7 + 1(char lvl) = 8HP) and immediately feels better. He sees Mardocan head down the hallway and takes a few fast paces to catch up.


----------



## Venom (Nov 8, 2006)

Grundan curious to see what is in the little room to the east carefully makes his way halfway down the passage, first checking for any traps as he goes. When halfway he looks more closely to see if he can see into the room.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 8, 2006)

Mardocan will follow 5' behind Grundan.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 8, 2006)

*To the east*

Grundan heads down the hallway, followed closely by Mardocan, and stops halfway. The smell of dust pervades the air, and the sound of thunder is muted here. Numerous body-shaped lumps are visible through the doorway, each wrapped carefully in layers of grey thread like woven mummies.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 8, 2006)

Mardocan will hold his torch higher to try and light as much as possible.  "Grundan, what do you think... spiders?  Maybe we should throw the torch into the room?".

If Grundan thinks there could be spiders then Mardocan is going to fling the torch he is holding underhand into the room hoping to set the webs alight.  (OCC:  The distance seems to be 40' so I would probably have to take the -8 to hit for range and hit an AC 10 square in the room.  I used the range increment for club)


----------



## Venom (Nov 8, 2006)

Grundan nods his head in agreement. Mardocan can see that Grundan is very nervous. As he tightens his grip around his axe Grundan says “I not like spiders”


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 9, 2006)

*What a tangled web!*

Mardocan throws the torch down the hallway but almost halfway to the doorway it stops in mid air … a few seconds later the hallway lights up as stands of web start burning.

The burning web draws Grundan’s attention (spot check of 16+1=17 vs. hide check of 22; failed) but Mardocan (spot check of 16+7=23 vs hide check of 9; success) notices some movement on the web which gives the monstrous spider’s position away.

Initiative for combat:
Mardocan
Spider
Grundan

Grundan is not aware of the spider in the first round.

The web burns at 5 feet per round and does not remain burning.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 9, 2006)

Mardocan yells, "There is one hell of a big spider in those webs!!", and seeing that Grundan has not began moving yet Mardocan runs east 20' and raises his hands in a defensive posture, waiting for the spider to move.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 9, 2006)

*What a tangled web!*

Initiative for combat:
Mardocan
Spider
Grundan

Mardocan moves past Grundan and takes a defensive stance.

The spider retreats from the burning web.

Grundan is also aware of the spider now that Mardocan has pointed it out to him.

OOC: End of the surprise round. There was 15 feet of web leading up to the doorway: 5 feet burnt away, 5 feet burning this round and 5 feet to burn next round.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 9, 2006)

Mardocan draws his quarter staff and readies an attack if the spider comes closer.


----------



## Venom (Nov 9, 2006)

Grundan’s eyes widen as he spots the giant spider through the mass of burning web.

Thinking quickly (for once) he puts his axe away and grabs his bow. Moving 5 feet east he lets fly with an arrow at the spider while shouting “Grundan hate spider”.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 9, 2006)

*What a tangled web!*

Initiative for combat:
Mardocan
Spider
Grundan

Mardocan readies his quarterstaff for an attack.

The spider raises its front legs and shoots a web at Mardocan (modified ranged attack roll of 14 vs. AC15; a miss)  but it catches fire as it passes through the burning web in the doorway and disappears in no time.

Grundan drops his axe on its sling as he grabs his bow and an arrow. He fires just as the spider raises its legs (ranged attack roll of 18 + 1(BAB) + 1(DEX) = 20 vs. AC14; a hit doing 5HP damage)  and sends the arrow straight into the spider’s exposed abdomen.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 9, 2006)

"Whoaa that was close!", yells Mardocan as the web burn up.  "Grundan carry on making that vermin a pin cushion!", says Mardocan.  Mardocan will continue to ready an attack against the spider if it comes into range but will however try to be more careful of the webs that it is firring and will fight defensively. (OCC:  Will get a +2 to AC and -2 to attack)


----------



## Venom (Nov 9, 2006)

Upon seeing the arrow find its mark Grundan razes his hands above his head shouting loudly and shaking his fists. He then fires another arrow at the spider.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 9, 2006)

*What a tangled web!*

Initiative for combat:
Mardocan
Spider
Grundan

Mardocan continues to stand his ground waiting for the spider to make the first move.

As the last of the web has burnt away the spider scurries toward Mardocan (readied melee attack roll of 5 + 0(BAB) + 2(STR) – 2(DEF) = 5 vs. AC14; a miss)  narrowly avoiding the monk’s swing with the quarterstaff. The spider snaps at Mardocan (modified melee attack roll of 16 vs. AC15 + 2 (DEF) = 17; a miss)  but gets a mouth full of quarterstaff instead.

Grundan fires another arrow (ranged attack roll of 18 + 1(BAB) + 1(DEX) = 20 vs. AC14; a hit doing 1HP damage)  but does not aim properly hitting the spider in the leg.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 9, 2006)

Mardocan places his quarter staff length ways accross his body and withdraws 10' giving his stronger companion an opportunity to wip spider a$$.


----------



## Venom (Nov 9, 2006)

Seeing the spider come charging at him and instinctively realizing Mardocan’s plan Grundan drops his bow and grabs his big old axe. Moving to within striking distance he takes a swing at the spider.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 9, 2006)

*What a tangled web!*

Initiative for combat:
Mardocan
Spider
Grundan

Mardocan squeezes past Grundan, retreating in a tactical manner.

With Grundan blocking the path to its lunch the spider scurries up the wall (modified climb check of 25 vs. DC15; success)  and onto the roof throwing another web (modified ranged attack roll of 18 vs. AC15; a hit)  at Mardocan covering him in silk. Mardocan is entangled!

Grundan takes a step forward, eight eyes stare at him as he swings his axe (melee attack roll of 12 + 1(BAB) + 4(STR) = 17 vs. AC14; a hit doing 13HP damage!!!)  madly … seconds later pieces of spider and drops of goo start dropping from the roof. The spider is dead.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 9, 2006)

"Ah %&$*#" is all that Mardocan gets to say as he struggles to free himself (Strength check) from the tangled mess of webs.  "Grundan, that is about 100 to 1, in your favour... thanks again my friend.  See if you can help me out of this mass of webs.", says Mardocan.

Once Mardocan is free of the webs he will suggest the two go and investigate the spider lair a bit further, being on the look out (Will make spot checks) for any more spiders as they do so.


----------



## Venom (Nov 9, 2006)

Grundan laughs loudly holding the axe above his head in triumph shouting repeatedly “Mighty Grundan kill bug” until he hears Mardocan’s cursing. 

Grundan then helps to free Mardocan from the webs and if successful moves to the door of the room where the spider was hiding but does not enter. Instead he listens carefully and look around to make sure no other spiders are lurking around.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 9, 2006)

*Free at last ... well ... not quite*

Mardocan tugs and pulls at the web (break check of 8 + 2(STR) vs. DC16; fail)  but just seems to get himself more tangled in the process.

Seeing that Mardocan isn’t getting anywhere, Grundan grabs hold of the web and tries to pull it apart (break check of 15 + 4(STR) = 19 vs. DC16; success)  snapping the strands with no effort at all.

Once Mardocan has the last pieces of web off him they cautiously make their way to the room at the end of the hallway. They both have a good look around before they enter the room. The lumps in the room are the dead, mummified bodies of literally hundreds of rats, plus various humanoids.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 9, 2006)

Mardocan will use his quarterstaff to try and break free one of the humanoids from its weblike coffin and fighting back nausea from the inevitable exposure to the corpse will search for anything that might prove useful to aid their escape from the tomb. (Search the bodies)


----------



## Venom (Nov 9, 2006)

Grundan still nervous from the spider encounter enters the room and continues to look around (on the walls and roof) and listen for any family of the spider they just killed. 

If he can not detect anything he will also examine one of the corpses for anything useful/valuable.

(Buy the way, is their anything useful we can loot off the dead spider? Perhaps some poison?)


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 9, 2006)

*The Dark Knight!*

Mardocan searches the corpses (search check of 10 + 3(SKL) = 13 vs. DC10; success). Hidden among the mummified corpses within the room are numerous rusted weapons and tattered clothes, all of which are worthless. On the floor, however, he finds a 0-level pearl of power. “Mmm … this is interesting.”

Grundan relaxes a little once he has convinced himself that there are no more spiders in the room and starts kicking some of the corpses over (search check of 13 + 0(SKL) vs. DC10; success)  knocking a pouch containing 75gp from one of them, “Grundan find treasure!”

After rummaging though the remains they head toward chamber with the corpse on the table and gold on the floor …

As they enter the room, the corpse sits up, lifting an old, rusted morningstar in one hand and a javelin in the other. As it climbs off the table, its mouth opens to lets out an eerie moan.

Initiative for combat:
Grundan
Dark Knight
Mardocan



Pearl of Power (0-Level): This item acts just like a normal pearl of power (see page 263 in the Dungeon Master’s Guide), except that it allows the owner to recall a 0-level spell once per day.


----------



## Venom (Nov 10, 2006)

Without missing a beat Grundan is back in action, charging up to the monster and swinging around that big old axe.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 10, 2006)

Mardocan will try move and flank the Dark Knight, if he can move far enough without opening himself up to AOO then he will attack with a single punch as well.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 10, 2006)

*The Dark Knight!*

Initiative for combat:
Tasmin
Grundan
Tika
Dark Knight
Mardocan

When the corpse sat up Grundan had already covered half the distance to the stone table and as the Dark Knight swung his legs off the table, Grundan swung his axe (melee attack roll of 1; a miss)  landing a solid blow on the table where the knight’s legs were.

The Dark Knight steps off the table and slams his fists into Grundan (modified melee attack roll of 20 vs. AC14; a hit doing 9HP damage!)  knocking the wind out of him!

Mardocan moves in behind the knight (melee attack roll of 12 + 2 + 2(FL) = 16 vs. AC16; a hit doing NO damage!)  punching him in the small of his back but fails to do more than draw the creature’s attention to him!

Meanwhile ...

Tika and Tasmin come across an abandoned hobgoblin camp. While rummaging through the items lying around they notice a rope leading down a shaft. “That must lead to the tomb we’re looking for.”

They climb down and enter a stone chamber furnished only with cracked, moldering tables. Suddenly there is a loud crash from the north. “Sounds like someone’s trying to chop through the stone walls!”

They draw their weapons and cautiously make their down the hallway to find a monk, a barbarian and what appears to be a undead knight!

They look at each other, “We can sort out the living once the undead is gone”  and head into battle.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 10, 2006)

*Tally ho!*

When Mardocan sees that his fists don't bother the undead creature too much he decides to change his tactics... Mardocan lunges forward trying to wrap his arms around the creatures neck and in the same move trying to kick it in the back of it's leg to drop it. (Trying to grapple).  "Help me take him down!", yells Mardocan as he sees the two new adventures arrive.

Tika, who hates the undead, yells, "No problem", and moves to aid Mardocan in his grapple of the zombie.  (Tika will move up to the zombie and attempt to aid Mardocan with his grapple)


----------



## Venom (Nov 10, 2006)

Furious for having missed Grundan takes another swing. 

Following Tika’s lead Tasmin also attempts to aid Mardocan with his grapple.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 10, 2006)

*Nooooooooo!!!*

Initiative for combat:
Tasmin
Grundan
Tika
Dark Knight
Mardocan

Tasmin moves into battle and (attack roll of 11 vs. AC10; success) starts waiving her sword at the knight to distract him.

Grundan raises his axe again (melee attack roll of 16 + 5 = 21 vs. AC16; a hit doing 9HP damage)  this time landing a hit a drawing some blood.

The blow with the axe causes the Dark Knight to shift his attention to Grundan. He lets out a load moan as he (modified melee attack roll of 15 vs. AC14; a hit doing 9HP damage!)  slams the barbarian into the ground. Grundan is unconscious and dying.

Tika follows Tasmin into battle and (attack roll of 13 vs. AC10; success)  starts waiving her mace at the knight to distract him.

Mardocan summons all his strength and (touch attack roll of 15 + 2(STR) + 4(AID) = 21 vs. AC10; grapple check of 14 + 2(STR) + 4(AID) + 4(FT) = 24 vs. 7; success)  grabs hold of the knight. Mardocan and the knight are grappling.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 10, 2006)

Mardocan yells, "Grundan... no...".  Mardocan tells Tika to see if she can help Grundan while Tamsin must join in the grapple to keep the zombie under control.

Mardocan will try and pin the zombie.
Tamsin will join the grapple.
Tika will take a 5' step east and spontaneously cast a cure light wounds on Grundan (1d8+2), forfeiting her memorized summon monster 1 spell.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 10, 2006)

*Wrestle Mania !*

Initiative for combat:
Tasmin
*Grundan*
Tika
Dark Knight
Mardocan

Seeing that Mardocan has a good grip on the knight, Tasmin (grapple check of 14 + 2 = 16 vs. 19; fail)  also tries to get a hold but can’t manage it with the weapons in her hands.

Grundan is dying.

Tika steps closer to Grundan, lays her hands tries to channel some positive energy at him. She succeeds and Grundan regains consciousness as she heals (6 + 2 = 8HP damage)  him. (Grundan has 1HP and is still considered prone)

The Dark Knight tries to push Mardocan away (grapple check of 17 vs. 11; success)  and succeeds as Mardocan loses his grip.

Mardocan (touch attack roll of 11 + 2 = 13 vs. AC10; success grapple check 10 + 6 = 16 vs. 14; success doing 2HP damage)  regains his hold on the knight.

OOC: I have deducted 1HP damage (1d6+2 melee) from the knight seeing as I forgot to apply damage with your last grapple!


----------



## mariusm (Nov 13, 2006)

Tika seeing that Grundan looks ok decides to drop her shield and wield he heavy mace in both hands.  She turns to face the zombie and raises the mace high above her head, calling on St Cuthbert to give her strength as she does, and tries to bring it crashing down on the undead creature.  Tika will single attack the zombie wielding her mace in both hands, using her destruction domain to smite the creature (+4 bonus on attack and +2 on damage) and using her power attack feat (-1 to attack and +2 on damage).  Therefore in summary she should get a total +6 attack bonus and 1d8+7 damage.

Mardocan will try and pin the zombie while yelling, "Grundan, give me a hand here... this blasted creature is tough!".


----------



## Venom (Nov 13, 2006)

Grundan still a bit dazed and confused from the blow staggers to his feet and immediately starts to help Mardocan try to pin the Black Knight.

Tasmin realizing that she is not strong enough to get a good grip on the Black Knight draws her short sword and her dagger and unleashes a double attack on the lumbering zombie.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 13, 2006)

*This one's not going down without a fight!*

Initiative for combat:
Tamsin
Grundan
Tika
Dark Knight
Mardocan

Convinced that Mardocan has a good grip on the knight, Tamsin takes a swing with her sword (melee attack roll of 15 + 2 – 2(2W) = 15 vs. AC16; a miss)  followed by a slash with the dagger (melee attack roll of 16 + 2 – 2(2W) = 16 vs. AC16; a hit doing 1HP damage)  but fails to land a blow with the sword and only inflicting a small cut with the dagger as Mardocan and the knight struggle.

Grundan struggles to his feet and tries to hold the knight still so Mardocan can get a better grip (aid Mardocan).

Tika drops her shield and grips the mace with both hands as she swings her mace (melee attack roll of 15 + 3 + 4(SM) – 1(PA) = 21 vs. AC16; a hit doing 10HP damage!)  landing a crushing blow on his head.

The Dark Knight lets out a load moan (grapple check of 26 vs. 18; success) and again manages to break free form Mardocan’s hold.

Not giving up, Mardocan (touch attack roll of 18 + 2 = 20 vs. AC10; success; grapple check 11 + 6 + 2(AID) = 19 vs. 21; failed)  tries to regain his grip on the knight but just can’t hold on.


----------



## Venom (Nov 13, 2006)

Tamsin makes another double attack on the Dark Knight cursing her bad luck on the previous two attacks.

Grundan, more enraged than ever at his failed grapple attempt takes a wild swing with his axe at the Dark Knight and screams loudly as he feels his strength starting to return.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 13, 2006)

Tika pleased with her previous attack winds up her mace for another swing at the zombie.  She calls on St Cuthbert one last time to guide her swing.  Tika will make a single attack with her mace, using both hands, using power attack and using her strength domain power to gain a strength bonus.  In summary she should get a +3 to attack (+3 AB – 1 Power attack +1 strength bonus) and do 1d8+6 (+2 Power attack and +1 strength bonus) damage.

Mardocan will once again lunge for the zombies now free arms and try and grapple it.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 13, 2006)

After combat Tika will use her memorized "Bless" spell to spontaneously cast a "Cure light wounds" on Grundan (1d8+2).  Mardocan will search the Dark Knight's chamber as well as the Dark Knight's body for any valuables.

Mardocan wonders to himself how much time has passed since they entered the tomb?


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 13, 2006)

*Finally*

Initiative for combat:
Tamsin
Grundan
Tika
Dark Knight
Mardocan

Tamsin takes another swing at the knight with her sword (melee attack roll of 16 + 2 - 2(2W) = 16 vs. AC16; a hit doing 5HP damage)  again followed by a slash with the dagger (melee attack roll of 14 + 2 – 2(2W) = 14 vs. AC16; a miss)  this time landing a blow with the sword but missing with the dagger.

Grundan’s roar fills the chamber as starts swinging his axe wildly (melee attack roll of 20! automatic hit; no critical vs. undead; a hit doing 15HP damage!!!)  landing several mighty blows on the knight, the sound of breaking bones remarkably audible! In a matter of seconds the Dark Knight is reduced to a pool of blood and a (even more!) disfigured pile of flesh. The Dark Knight is dead!

Tika looks around at the gold scattered about the floor and manages to find 250 gold pieces.

The Dark Knight is dead.

Mardocan searches the knight’s body. The morningstar that the Dark Knight is using is cracked and nearly worthless, and his other gear (including armor) is in no better condition. Upon further inspection Mardocan notices that the knight had a secondary weapon … a masterwork spiked chain (surprise!)


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 13, 2006)

Tika puts her hands on Grundan and attempts to heal him. She manages to heal 7HP damage.

Hit points for the party as follows:
Grundan 8
Mardocan 5
Tika 20
Tamsin 11

XP gained:
Grundan 1,050
Mardocan 1,050

1/2 day has passed since entering the tomb.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 13, 2006)

*Not quite ...*

The party notice a movement in the shadows of the southern hallway as a bugbear tries to sneak up on them …

Initiative for combat:
Mardocan
Tamsin
Bugbear#3
Grundan
Tika


----------



## mariusm (Nov 13, 2006)

Mardocan will yell in Goblin, "You there, stand your ground and state your business!".  If the Bugbear seems threatening then Mardocan will move, effectively 3 squares south and 1 square east, to within 10' of the door and ready his chain for an attack.  If the Bugbear does not seem threatening then he will converse further.

Tika will draw her mace and hold her shield ready.


----------



## Venom (Nov 14, 2006)

If the Bugbear continues to converse with Mardocan then both Tamsin and Grundan will stand down until the conversation is complete.

Else they will both rush to the door of the room and ready an attack. Grundan with his axe and Tamsin with her sword and dagger.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 14, 2006)

Initiative for combat:
(20) Mardocan
(20) Tamsin
(12) Bugbear#3
(10) Grundan
(05) Tika

Mardocan notices another 3 bugbears in the shadows – they don’t look friendly – and advances to the door ready for combat.

Seeing Mardocan’s reaction Tamsin follows suit and advances to the door ready to attack.

The bugbear curses under his breath as he is seen and provokes a slap against the head from another bugbear for his clumsiness.

Grundan raises his (now favourite) axe and takes advances next to Tamsin.

Tika readies her weapons for an attack.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 14, 2006)

Mardocan is going to move effectively 1 square west and 2 sqauers south and ready an attack with his spiked chain.

Tika is going to raise her mace and shield and move effectively 1 square east and 4 squares south stopping where Tamsin was standing and either attack a bugbear if one is in range or ready an attack.


----------



## Venom (Nov 14, 2006)

Tamsin will move one square south east so as to give Tika more space to move and ready a sneak attack (Mardocan’s current position and weapon reach allows her a sneak attack and flanking …… I think).

Grundan will stand his ground with his axe. If no enemies move within attacking distance he will draw his bow and fire an arrow at the nearest one.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 14, 2006)

Initiative for combat:
(20) Mardocan
(20) Tamsin
(15) Bugbear#2
(13) Bugbear#1
(12) Bugbear#3
(10) Grundan
(05) Tika
(04) Bugbear#4

Noticing the bugbears’ javelins, Mardocan steps out of danger and waits for the bugbears to advance.

Tamsin also ducks out of sight with her back against the wall, peaking ever so slightly around the corner.

Bugbear#2 throws his javelin (modified ranged attack roll of 16 vs. AC14; a hit doing 5HP damage). The big barbarian makes an easy target as the javelin hits Grundan. The bugbear then draws his morningstar and charges into battle (AOO attack roll of 2 + 3 = 5 vs. AC17; a miss)  raising his shield just in time to avoid Mardocan’s chain.

Bugbear#1 shouts something (Mardocan’s not sure if he heard right but it sounded like “we’re not supposed to kill them!”)  before throwing his javelin (modified ranged attack roll of 15 vs. AC17; a miss)  but Tika ducks behind her shield as the weapon bounces off it. The bugbear then also draws his morningstar and charges into battle.

Bugbear#3 nods as he launches his javelin at Tika (modified ranged attack roll of 16 vs. AC17; a miss)  but Tika was still behind her shield when the weapon reached her. He then follows the others into battle.

As the bugbears chrage, Grundan drops his axe on its sling and grabs his bow with the one hand and arrow with the other. Taking aim at the closest enemy (ranged attack roll of 14 + 3 = 17 vs. AC17; a hit doing 5HP damage)  his arrow hits as the bugbear moves his shield to block Mardocan’s chain.

Peaking from behind her shield Tika makes a dash toward her companions, ready to attack.

Wanting to get a better shot, bugbear#4 moves forward before throwing his javelin (modified ranged attack roll of 9 vs. AC17; a miss)  but misses Tika as she moves forward.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 14, 2006)

Mardocan is going to swing his chain and flick it in Bugbear #2's direction. (Single attack Bugbear #2).

Tika will ready an attack and hit any Bugbear venturing forward.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 14, 2006)

Tamsin holds her dagger and sword ready to slice any bugbear stepping forward.

Grundan annoyed by the sting of the javelin yanks it out and flings it to the floor.  Grundan will drop his bow and draw a short sword and if the bugbears are not in a threatening square he will retrieve a shield that he has been carrying.  (Grundan will use a move action to get the shield, he will attack if the bugbears step forward)

OCC:  Carl is feeling sick... he went home.  He said I should post for him.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 14, 2006)

*Man down ... again!*

Initiative for combat:
(20) Mardocan
(20) Tamsin
(15) Bugbear#2
(13) Bugbear#1
(12) Bugbear#3
(10) *Grundan*
(05) Tika
(04) Bugbear#4

Mardocan swings the chain round a few times before flicking it at the bugbear (melee attack roll of 1; a miss)  but lack of practice with his newfound weapon leaves him with a tangled chain.

Tamsin remains motionless in the shadows waiting for an unsuspecting bugbear to move into range.

Bugbear#2 continues his charge into battle (AOO attack roll of 13 + 3 + 2(FL) = 18; a hit doing 8HP damage) but as he raises his morningstar Mardocan’s chain hits him in his side. The distraction is all Tamsin needs (melee attack roll of 19 + 2 + 2(FL) – 2(2W) = 21; critical check 8 + 2 + 2(FL) – 2(2W) = 10 failed; non-critical hit doing 8HP damage)  as she steps out of the shadows impaling the bugbear with her sword (melee attack roll of 15 + 2 + 2(FL) – 2(2W) = 17; a hit doing 1HP damage)  before slitting his throat! Bugbear#2 is dying.

As Mardocan reels back his chain Bugbear#1 steps around the corner (modified melee attack roll of 9 vs. AC15)  and takes a swing with his morningstar at Grundan. Unfortunately he nearly trips over Mardocan’s chain and misses his target.

Bugbear#3 shows no remorse for the fallen as he too moves into combat (modified melee attack roll of 19 – 4(NLD) = 15 vs. AC14; a hit doing 9HP non-lethal damage)  and knocks Grundan over the head with the handle of his morningstar. Grundan is unconscious.

Grundan falls to the ground unconscious.

Tika (melee attack roll of 2 + 3 = 5; a miss)  fails to hit anything as Grundan’s goind to the ground distracts her.

Bugbear#4 moves closer and waves his morningstar angrily as he can’t get close enough.


----------



## Venom (Nov 15, 2006)

Thoughts of “Not again  ” run through Grundan’s mind as he slumps to the floor again.

Tamsin unaffected by Grundan’s state continues to hack and stab with her sword and dagger.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 15, 2006)

Mardocan will try a head butt followed up by an elbow to the chin of Bugbear #1 while yelling in Goblin, "What do you stinking turds want?  Maybe if you throw your weapons down we can discuss it!".  (Mardocan will use flurry of blows to attack Bugbear #1)

Tika seeing Grundan go down is enraged by these foul creatures simply forcing their will on the party and grips her mace tightly as she brings it down as hard as possible on Bugbear #3's shoulder.  (Single attack using power attack (-1))

OCC:  Would you mind posting our current hp's.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 15, 2006)

Initiative for combat:
Mardocan
Tamsin
*Bugbear#2*
Bugbear#1
Bugbear#3
*Grundan*
Tika
Bugbear#4

As Mardocan steps around the corner he grabs the bugbear (melee attack roll of 17 + 3 – 2(FL) = 18; a hit doing 7HP damage!)  smashing it on the nose with his head (melee attack roll of 4 + 3 – 2(FL) = 5; a miss)  so hard that he loses his grip and has to take a step back.

Tamsin pulls her sword from the dying bugbear (melee attack roll of 2 + 2 – 2(2W) = 2; a miss)  as she (melee attack roll of 5 + 2 – 2(2W) = 5; a miss)  makes a few threatening gestures at the bugbear with her dagger.

Bugbear#2 is dying.

Bugbear#1 (modified melee attack roll of 10 vs. AC15; a miss)  tries to wipe the blood from his face after Mardocan’s head butt.

Bugbear#3 (modified melee attack roll of 22 vs. AC17; a hit doing 9HP damage)  manages to land a solid blow on Tamsin as she looks away for a second to pull her sword free.

Grundan is unconscious.

Tika’s (melee attack roll of 11 + 3 – 1(PA) = 13; a miss)  anger does not help her aim much as she swings her mace hitting nothing more than air.

Bugbear#4 (modified melee attack roll of 8 vs. 15 + 4(COV) = AC19) tries to hit Mardocan as he steps back after the head butt and sends small pieces of stone flying as he connects the wall instead.

OCC: Mardocan – seeing as you used flurry of blows I am assuming that you can not threaten squares with the chain therefore bugbear#3 is no longer considered flanked.

HP’s as follows:
Mardocan 5
Grundan 3 (sustained 9HP non-lethal damage)
Tika 20
Tamsin 2

No change to positions on the map.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 15, 2006)

Mardocan tries again to converse with the bugbears, "If you don't yield then this is going to end badly for you.  We are very powerful soldiers of the southern light brigade doing a scout of these caves!" (Will try and intimidate them +0).  If there is no indication that they will yield then he will try and flick his chain in bugbear #3's face.  (Single attack again on bugbear #3 with spiked chain)

Tika makes a heavy handed swing again for bugbear #3 or bugbear #1 if #3 is down. (Single attack with power attack (-1))


----------



## Venom (Nov 15, 2006)

Grundan continues lying fast asleep on the floor dreaming of lovely half orc half human ladies with big round ……… eyes. 

Tamsin in the meantime having regained her flanking advantage takes another swing at Bugbear #3 with her sword and dagger.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 15, 2006)

Initiative for combat:
Mardocan
Tamsin
*Bugbear#2*
Bugbear#1
Bugbear#3
*Grundan*
Tika
Bugbear#4

Mardocan again tries to reason with the bugbears (intimidate check of 13 + 0 = 13 vs. 8; success!)  and although there is no response bugbear#1 appears to be slightly shaken by Mardocan not displaying any signs of fear. Mardocan frowns when there is no answer (melee attack roll of 19 + 3 = 22; a hit doing 7HP damage)  and flicks his chain out hitting bugbear#3 square in the face.

Tamsin (melee attack roll of 7 + 2 + 2(FL) - 2(2W)= 9; a miss)  just misses the bugbear with her sword as he recoils from the hit in the face (melee attack roll of 19 + 2 + 2(FL) – 2(2W) = 21; a hit doing 9HP damage)  but manages to inflict a deep cut with her dagger.

Bugbear#2 is dying.

Bugbear#1 (modified melee attack roll of 13 – 2(shaken) = 11 vs. AC15; a miss)  tries to show his defiance by threatening Mardocan with his morningstar.

Bugbear#3 (modified melee attack roll of 17 vs. AC17; a hit doing 2HP non-lethal damage)  loses his grip on the morningstar when the Tamsin’s dagger cuts into his arm but he punches her in the face hard enough to knock her out. Tamsin is unconscious.

Grundan is unconscious.

Regaining her grip on the mace (melee attack roll of 20!; critical check 16 + 3 – 1(PA) = 18 success; a critical hit doing 16HP damage)  Tika brings it crashing down on the bugbear’s skull – there is a horrible sound of bones cracking before the bugbear falls to the ground. Bugbear#3 is dead!

Seeing his comrade go down bugbear#4 steps closer to Tika (modified melee attack roll of 11 vs. AC17; a miss)  and takes a swing at her only to hit her dangling shield.

OOC: “his chain” refers to Mardocan’s spiked chain and not any part of his physique!


----------



## mariusm (Nov 15, 2006)

Mardocan will lunge forward and try to grapple bugbear #1 while dropping his spiked chain. (Grapple bugbear #1)

Tika yells, "SUBMIT OR DIE", in common at the remaining bugbears and will step 5' south (if she can i.e if bugbear #4 has not moved) and take a swing at bugbear #4. (Single attack at bugbear #4)


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 15, 2006)

Initiative for combat:
Mardocan
*Tamsin*
*Bugbear#2*
Bugbear#1
*Bugbear#3*
*Grundan*
Tika
Bugbear#4

Mardocan (touch attack roll of 12 + 3 = 15; success; grapple check 3 + 6 = 9 vs. 19; fail)  lunges forward and grabs hold of the bugbear for only a second before the creature pushes him back.

Tamsin is unconscious.

Bugbear#2 is dying.

As the bugbear pushes Mardocan back he takes a swing at him with the backend of the morningstar (modified melee attack roll of 10 – 4 (non-lethal) = 6; a miss)  hitting the wall as Mardocan stumbles back.

Bugbear#3 is dead.

Grundan is unconscious.

Tika lunges forward (melee attack roll of 9 + 3 = 12; a miss)  stumbling over the two dead / dying bugbears in front of her and does not manage to make an attack.

As Tika stumbles toward him (modified melee attack roll of 19 vs. AC17; a hit doing 4HP damage)  she is an easy target as bugbear#4 lands a blow with the morningstar.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 16, 2006)

Initiative for combat:
Mardocan
*Tamsin*
*Bugbear#2*
Bugbear#1
*Bugbear#3*
*Grundan*
Tika
Bugbear#4

As he regains his footing Mardocan (melee attack roll of 20!; critical check 6 + 3 – 2(FL) = 7; failed; a hit doing 7HP damage!)  lands an almost deadly punch (melee attack roll of 17 + 3 – 2(FL) = 18; a hit doing 4HP damage)  followed by a kick to head. The bugbear has a blank look on his face before he falls down unconscious.

Tamsin is unconscious.

Bugbear#2 is dying.

Bugbear#1 is unconscious.

Bugbear#3 is dead.

Grundan is unconscious.

Struggling to regain her footing Tika swings mace again (melee attack roll of 10 + 3 = 13; a miss)  but the bugbear dodges the attack with ease.

With Tika slightly off balance (modified melee attack roll of 18 vs. AC17; a hit doing 9HP damage)  bugbear#4 lands an easy blow with his morningstar.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 16, 2006)

Initiative for combat:
Mardocan
*Tamsin*
*Bugbear#2*
*Bugbear#1*
*Bugbear#3*
*Grundan*
Tika
Bugbear#4

With the odds turning in their favour, Mardocan (touch attack roll of 19 + 3 = 22; success; grapple check 8 + 6 = 14 vs. 18; fail)  tries to get the bugbear in a chokehold but the bugbear again manages to break loose.

Tamsin is unconscious.

Bugbear#2 is dying.

Bugbear#1 is dying.

Bugbear#3 is dead.

Grundan is unconscious.

Just as Mardocan grabs the bugbear (melee attack roll of 5 + 3 = 8; a miss)  Tika wants to take a swing with her mace but holds back for fear of hitting Mardocan.

Bugbear#4 (modified melee attack roll of 12 vs. AC17; a miss)  regains his footing after struggling with Mardocan.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 16, 2006)

Initiative for combat:
Mardocan
*Tamsin*
*Bugbear#2*
*Bugbear#1*
*Bugbear#3*
*Grundan*
Tika
Bugbear#4

Mardocan is not going down without a fight (melee attack roll of 10 + 3 = 13; a miss) as he tries to land a kick only to smack his foot against the bugbear’s shield.

Tamsin is unconscious.

Bugbear#2 is dying.

Bugbear#1 is dying.

Bugbear#3 is dead.

Grundan is unconscious.

A frustrated Tika raises her mace above her head (melee attack roll of 3 + 3 – 1(PA) = 5; a miss) and smashes it into the wall with all her might as the bugbear steps to one side.

Bugbear#4 (modified melee attack roll of 9 vs. AC17; a miss) struggles to land any blows as he’s dodging attacks from two sides.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 16, 2006)

Initiative for combat:
Mardocan
*Tamsin*
*Bugbear#2*
*Bugbear#1*
*Bugbear#3*
*Grundan*
Tika
Bugbear#4

Spot check of 11 + 8 = 19 vs. 20 (hide); failed

Four more bugbears emerge from the shadows (surprise round)!

Bugbear#5 steps out of the shadows behind Tika (AOO attack roll of 17 + 3 = 20; a hit doing 6HP damage) and (modified touch attack of 11 vs. AC 11; success; grapple check of 12 vs. 10; success; doing 4HP non-lethal damage) grabs her but not before he takes a blow from her mace. Tika and bugbear#5 are grappling.

Bugbear#6 (modified melee attack roll of 16 vs. 17 – 1(DEX) = AC16; a hit doing 5HP damage) moves in and hits Tika knocking her unconscious.

Bugbear#7 tries to hit Mardocan with the handle of his morningstar (modified melee attack roll of 6; a miss) but fumbles the weapon as he changes his grip.

Bugbear#8 tries the same (modified melee attack roll of 22 – 4(NL) = 18 vs. AC 15; a hit doing 9HP non-lethal damage!) and succeeds in knocking Mardocan out!

The whole party is unconscious ... !!!


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 16, 2006)

*You wake up in an unknown location ...*

You start to regain consciousness as you hear a door open.

“My goodness! Sarah, help me get these people inside!”

You can see that it is early morning as a beautiful young lady approaches you.

When your eyes open again you are in a bed with the same young lady tending your wounds.

“You’re awake,”  she smiles while rinsing a cloth in the basin. “My name is Jennifer, you were beaten-up quite badly when I found you this morning outside the castle.

“We put all you equipment in the washroom. Come downstairs, there is some food for you. I’ve tended your wounds and you seem to have recovered well over the past two days.”

You follow Jennifer downstairs where a warm meal awaits you.

“I’ll be in the kitchen if you need anything,”  she says as she disappears behind a big red curtain.

You finish your meal.

As you look around you can see that you are in what appears to be the main hall of the castle. To the north is what appears to be a throne. Stairs leading to the second floor (where your bedroom is) are located to the south west. There is a warm fire burning in a fireplace to the east.

OOC: The party is completely healed. You have no gear with you – it is all stored upstairs.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 16, 2006)

"Thank you kind lady", says Mardocan with a slight bow as Jennifer leaves for the kitchen.  "We should try and find out what exactly happened since we were over run by those bugbears... and get our gear", he says to his companions sitting around the table.

Mardocan will try and introduce Grundan and himself better to the two young women who came to their aid in the Dark Knights tomb.  After they are aquatinted he will wait for ideas from the others as to what they should do.


----------



## Venom (Nov 16, 2006)

Grundan tucks into the food immediately with little concern for the fact that he has no idea where he is or how he got there, that after all has always been Mardocan’s department   .

Tamsin on the other hand seems a bit uneasy looking over at the rest of the table she says ”Sorry if I seem a bit uncomfortable but I am always weary when strangers are so helpful. I personally would feel far happier if I had my sword by my side.” With that she gets up from the table and starts to make her way to the stairs in search of their equipment.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 16, 2006)

You hear someone (apparently) cleaning up in the kitchen as Jennifer emerges from behind the curtain again. "You still look very tired. Your beds are ready upstairs. We're just busy cleaning the last few things before heading off to bed."

As Tamsin heads up the stairs she's met by Sarah heading down. "I've just finished making your beds and have put all your gear in the adjoining washroom."

Its getting late.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 16, 2006)

Mardocan wispers to Grundan and Tika, “Psst, hey don’t you think these girls are a bit friendly… I don’t trust them.  Either this is a really friendly castle or they have ulterior motives.  I say let’s go with Tamsin and gets our gear and go to our room.  We should be able to talk there a bit more freely.”.  He will then get up and wait for the others to stand before moving towards the stairs.  He will say in a loud voice, "Thank you so much for the lovely meal.", not trying to show any concern.


----------



## Venom (Nov 16, 2006)

Tamsin thanks Sarah and then asks her “Where exactly are we? How did we get here? And why is everyone so helpful and friendly?"

Grundan washes down the meal with a few glasses of ale and then follows the rest of the crowd, grabbing a big turkey drumstick off the table as he leaves.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 16, 2006)

Slightly startled by the barrage of questions Sarah tries her best to help, "This is the Castle of Lord Szadek. We're expecting him back tomorrow morning.

"I would assume that you walked here? You couldn't have come from a good place because you were beaten up very badly when we found you just outside the castle.

"As for the help ... we couldn't just leave you there to die? Anyway, I've left some candles burning so you can see upstairs."

With that she proceeds to help Jennifer put out all the candles downstairs.

"Good night,"  they say as they head off behind the curtain toward the kitchen.

As Grundan reaches the landing at the top of the stairs he notices for the first time the three suits of armour displayed there. One in particular catches his eye ... its not really the suit of armour that catches his eye but rather the magnificant sword that its holding.

Your room is to the north and your gear is stored in the room leading off it to the east. Its getting late and you are starting to get tired.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 16, 2006)

Mardocan will go into the washroom, freshen up a bit, check his gear and then go and sit cross-legged on the bed.  He is going to meditate a little before going to sleep.

Tika a bit more concerned about her safety will check her gear to see if everything is there.  She will place her suit of armour at the foot of her bed (She won't sleep in the armour since we wants to get a good nights rest).  She will place her holy symbol and mace next to the top of the bed to make sure they are readily accessible should she need them.  Tika will want to rise a little before the others so that she can pray to St Cuthbert to make sure she gets the blessing she needs for calling on divine favours.


----------



## Venom (Nov 16, 2006)

Grundan will fetch all of his equipment and dump it on his bed. He will go over everything to make sure it is in order while eating the turkey drumstick he took from the table. When he is finished he pushes everything accept his axe off the bed into a big pile and drifts off into a deep sleep cradling his axe in his arms like a child would a teddy bear. 

Tamsin will set out all her equipment in an orderly fashion next to her bed, placing her dagger and valuables under her pillow as she does not trust her new travelling companions any more than she does the castle staff. She then puts out her candle out and gets into bed, pretending to sleep but lying awake and alert for several hours before drifting off into an uneasy sleep.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 16, 2006)

While freshening up Mardocan could swear that he felt a slight draft at his feet while looking in the mirror but he dismisses it as exhaustion and heads off to bed.

The party finally drifts off to sleep after a few hours - some easier than others.

"Its for their own good."

Uneasy with their surroundings the whispering voices awaken them all almost at once. The room is dark but the moonlight coming in through the windows is enough for them to see Jennifer standing over Mardocan with a knife and Sarah standing over Tamsin, also woth a knife.

Initiative:
Mardocan
Tika
Grundan
Tamsin
Jennifer
Sarah

Moonlight in the room should provide enough light for everyone in the party to have reasonable vision.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 16, 2006)

"What the...", Mardocan says as he is startled by the appearance of Jennifer with a knife in her hand.  However he does not want to give her a chance to use it on him and tries to grab her wrists.  (Mardocan will try grapple Jennifer.   Mardocan will use non lethal damage in the grapple as he does not want to hurt Jennifer).

Tika sits up and sees Jennifer with weapon in hand standing over Mardocan and yells, “What you doing?  Put that knife down now!”.  She will then try and get to her feet and grab Jennifer around the shoulders. (Tika will try and grapple Jennifer)


----------



## Venom (Nov 17, 2006)

Under normal circumstances Grundan would have tried to help Mordocan first, but seeing as he is already being helped by Tika Grundan lunges for Sarah, trying to subdue her (grapple) and letting out a loud blood curdling roar. 

Tamsin spurred on by a sudden surge of adrenalin also grabs the knife wielding psycho bitch and tries to assist Grundan with his grapple.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 17, 2006)

*The good monk with the bad girl in his bed ...*

Initiative for combat:
Mardocan
Tika
Grundan
Tamsin
Jennifer
Sarah

Mardocan sits up (touch attack roll of 15 + 3 – 4(prone) = 14; success; grapple check 18 + 6 – 4(prone) = 20 vs. 19; successful grapple doing 6HP non-lethal damage)  and manages to grab hold of Jennifer’s wrists pulling her down hard onto the bed  . Mardocan and Jennifer are grappling (both are prone)  .

Tika is on her feet in the blink of an eye (touch attack automatic success; grapple check 11 + 3 = 14 vs. 10 – 4(prone) = 6; successful grapple doing 5HP non-lethal damage)  and helps Mardocan hold Jennifer down.   Tika has joined the grapple (she is not prone).

Grundan gets out of his bed and tries to grab hold of Sarah but she sees him (modified AOO attack roll of 16 vs. AC14 – 3(armour) = 11; a hit doing 5HP damage)  and stabs him in the arm.

Tamsin (touch attack roll of 3 + 2 – 4(prone) = 1; a miss)  tries to grab hold of Sarah as she turns around but can’t grab hold.

With the knife still in her hand (modified attack roll of 25 - 4(GR) = 21 vs. AC15; successful hit doing 6HP damage)  Jennifer manages to push it into Mardocan’s side.

Sarah continues to stab at Grundan (modified melee attack roll of 21 vs. AC14 – 3(armour) = 11; a hit doing 4HP damage)  inflicting small cuts in his arms.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 17, 2006)

Mardocan will try and pin Jennifer this round.  (Grapple check)

Tika will try and hit Jennifer with the base of her mace.  (Non lethal attack with mace)


----------



## Venom (Nov 17, 2006)

Seeing that their “passive resistance” tactic is not working both Tamsin and Grundan decide to get a little more aggro. 

Tamsin reaches for the dagger under her pillow and stabs Sarah, aiming straight for the hart (Don’t know if a flanking bonus is technically correct in this situation).    

Grundan realizing that he is still holding the axe he was cradling in his sleep, takes a swing at Sarah with it.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 17, 2006)

Initiative for combat:
Mardocan
Tika
Grundan
Tamsin
Jennifer
Sarah

In a swift movement (grapple check of 19 + 6 = 25 vs. 7; success) Mardocan adjusts his grip rendering Jennifer immobile.

Seeing Mardocan has Jennifer pinned, Tika lets go and grabs her mace from the side of the bed. She (melee attack roll of 14 + 3 + 4(vs. prone) – 4(NLD) = 17; a hit doing 10HP non-letal damage!) knocks Jennifer unconscious with a well placed blow to the side of the head.

Having had enough of the crazy woman stabbing him Grundan (melee attack roll of 19 + 6 + 2(FL) = 27; a hit doing 17HP damage!) swings his ‘beloved’ axe at Sarah cleaving the poor servant’s chest open. Sarah falls to the ground in a pool of blood.

Tamsin reaches for her dagger. By the time she looks back all she sees is Grundan standing over the mutilated body of Sarah ... his axe dripping with blood.

Jennifer is unconscious.

Sarah is dying.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 17, 2006)

Tika will cast a cure minor wounds (1hp)  on Sarah, just to stabalize her.

Mardocan will ask Tamsin to tie the two servants up (Since Tamsin has the best use rope modifier) and place them on two of the beds.

"We need to find out what is going on here!", says Mardocan to the group.  "Maybe we should send out someone to scout and the others could guard these two, although I doubt whether they will be getting up soon.", pointing to the two servant girls.

If there are no replies then Mardocan will suggest that Tamsin and himself should scout the castle while Tika gets into her armour.


----------



## Venom (Nov 17, 2006)

Grundan still a little confused by the whole situation asks Mardocan “What Grundan do, …… sit here and pick nose?”

Grundan asks Tika to heal his wounds as he is quite a few hit points down from the little surprise attack. Following that he will put on all his armour, clean his weapons etc and sit on the bed awaiting orders. 

Tamsin also slips into her armour and prepares to start scouting with Mardocan.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 17, 2006)

Tika says, "Sure.", and spontaneously cast cure light wounds (1d8+2) using her bless spell that was memorized, on Grundan.

Mardocan will suggest to Tamsin that they go down stairs and check all the ground floor rooms starting with the kitchen.  If they pass by a main entrance he suggests that they simply take a look outside to get a lay of the land.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 17, 2006)

*My ... what a pretty sword you have*

Tika steps over to Sarah, lays her hands on her and stabilises her (cure minor wounds) before attempting to cure Grundan. She closes her eyes and says a few soft words under her breath (cure 6 + 2 = 8HP) and manages heal most of Grundan’s wounds (cure light wounds).

Grundan helps Mardocan to move the two girls onto the beds while Tamsin and Tika put on their armour and gather their gear.

When Tamsin is done she checks her backpack for some rope. ”Do any of you guys have some rope?” Three confused stares answer her question. Taking one of the blankets off the bed she cuts a few strips and uses it to secure Jennifier (14 + 4 = 18 vs. DC10; success) and then Sarah (15 + 4 = 19 vs. DC10; success). ”They’re not going anywhere soon.”

Grundan gathers his gear and gets into his armour as Tamsin and Mardocan head out the room.

As they exit the room they hear a clock downstairs strike twelve ... nothing strange about that except that a few seconds later the moonlit rooms are filled with light as all the candles and torches mounted in the castle light up.

Mardocan gives Tamsin a surprised look. A moment later the silence is broken by the sound of twisting metal that stops quickly.

“Mardocan ... I’m sure that suit of armour just turned its head!”

Mardocan looks around and as he is about to speak the sound of twisting metal starts again ... but this time it does not stop as Tamsin and Mardocan see two of the armour suits take a step forward ...

Initiative:

Suit#1
Tamsin
Mardocan
Suit#2


----------



## mariusm (Nov 20, 2006)

Mardocan yells, "We got trouble out here!", while stepping 5' South-East (if he can) and strike at the animated suit #1.  If the suit is not in range then he will ready an attack to hit it when it gets closer.

Tika will quickly grab her shield and mace when hearing Marodcan yell and move out the sleeping chamber.  She will move an effective 2 squares south.


----------



## Venom (Nov 20, 2006)

Tamsin draws her crossbow, loads it and takes a shot at S2.

Grundan hearing Mardocan shout rushes out of the room to his aid, stopping just south of him and turns to face S1, ready with his axe.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 20, 2006)

Initiative for combat:
Suit#1
Tamsin
Mardocan
Grundan
Suit#2
Tika

The suit of armour steps off its display platform and marches toward Mardocan (AOO attack roll of 13 + 3 = 16; a hit doing 6HP damage) not missing a step as the spiked chain bounces off it. It swings the flail (modified melee attack roll of 21 vs. AC15; a hit doing 6HP damage) landing a solid blow on Mardocan’s chest. Mardocan is disabled.

Before the suit of armour can step off its platform Tamsin has her crossbow loaded (ranged attack roll of 12 + 5 = 17; a hit doing 8HP damage) firing a bolt through the suit’s chest.


```
S...
J..G
.I..
....
..M.
.A.1
....
....
2...
```


----------



## mariusm (Nov 20, 2006)

Mardocan lets out a loud "Oommph" as the flail hits him, a bit dazed by the solid blow he stumbles 5' West and puts his hand in his backpack and rummages around for the healing potion he put inside the backpack earlier.  He sighs a little when his right hand closes around the smooth bottle and he pulls it out of the backpack. (Move action)



```
S...
J..G
.I..
....
.M..
.A.1
....
....
2...
```


----------



## Venom (Nov 20, 2006)

Grundan moves to the space where Mardocan was standing and takes a swing at S1 with his axe.


```
S...
J...
.I..
....
.MG.
.A.1
....
....
2...
```


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 20, 2006)

Initiative for combat:
Suit#1
Tamsin
Mardocan
Grundan
Suit#2
Tika

Mardocan takes a step back from the action and retrieves a healing potion from his backpack.

Grundan emerges from the door with his axe raised (melee attack roll of 4 + 3 = 7; a miss) almost falling backward when it catches on the top of the doorway.

Suit#2 starts its march toward Tamsin flinging the greatsword over its shoulder as it approaches (modified melee attack roll of 12 vs. AC16; a miss) and takes a swing but the agile rogue saw the move coming and dodges it with ease.


```
S...
J...
.I..
....
.MGx.xxx..
xA.1......
x2........
x....>>>>
.....>>>>
```


----------



## mariusm (Nov 20, 2006)

Tika in a hurray to help her companions drops her shield on the bed by accident, but does not want to waste time retrieving it, so she wades into combat with her mace held tightly in a double hand grip.  She moves past Mardocan and stops just in front of the unearthly, animated suit of armour and swings as hard as she can at the objects midriff. (Two handed single attack with her mace using -1 power attack)


```
S...
J...
....
....
.MGx.xxx..
xAI1......
x2........
x....>>>>
.....>>>>
```


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 20, 2006)

Initiative for combat:
Suit#1
Tamsin
Mardocan
Grundan
Suit#2
Tika

Tika nearly knocks Mardocan over as she steps through the crowded door. With little room to move (melee attack roll of 13 + 3 – 1(PA); a hit doing 7HP damage) she still manages to put a reasonable dent in the armour.

Staggering slightly back after Tika’s hit (modified melee attack roll of 19 vs. 17 – 2(shield) = AC15; a hit doing 2HP damage) the suit regains its footing but can’t get much momentum behind its attack.



```
S...
J...
....
....
.MGx.xxx..
xAI1......
x2........
x....>>>>
.....>>>>
```


----------



## Venom (Nov 20, 2006)

Tamsin drops her crossbow and draws her short sword taking a stab at S2.




```
S...
J...
....
....
.MGx.xxx..
xAI1......
x2........
x....>>>>
.....>>>>
```


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 20, 2006)

Initiative for combat:
Suit#1
Tamsin
Mardocan
Grundan
Suit#2
Tika

Drawing a weapon while dodging attacks (melee attack roll of 8 + 2 = 10; a miss) proves to be more difficult than Tamsin thought as she fumbles her sword.



```
S...
J...
....
....
.MGx.xxx..
xAI1......
x2........
x....>>>>
.....>>>>
```


----------



## mariusm (Nov 20, 2006)

Mardocan now out of reach of the abominations quaffs down the healing potion and then gets his chain ready for an attack.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 20, 2006)

Initiative for combat:
Suit#1
Tamsin
Mardocan
Grundan
Suit#2
Tika

Mardocan drinks the potion (heals 2 + 1 – 1(action) = 2HP) and feels slightly better.



```
S...
J...
....
....
.MGx.xxx..
xAI1......
x2........
x....>>>>
.....>>>>
```


----------



## Venom (Nov 20, 2006)

Grundan will take another swing at S1 with his axe.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 20, 2006)

*Tamsin is dodging Matrix style ...*

Initiative for combat:
Suit#1
Tamsin
Mardocan
Grundan
Suit#2
Tika

As Grundan finally gets his big axe through the doorway (melee attack roll of 19 + 6 = 25; a hit doing 7HP damage) he too puts a good dent in the armour.

Suit#2 raises its greatsword above its head (modified melee attack roll of 6; a miss) and brings it down hard where Tamsin stood a split second before.


```
S...
J...
....
....
.MGx.xxx..
xAI1......
x2........
x....>>>>
.....>>>>
```


----------



## mariusm (Nov 20, 2006)

Tika trying to get some tactical advantage moves 5' south east and swings hard for suit #1's back. (Two handed single -1 power attack)


```
S...
J...
....
....
.MGx.xxx..
xA.1......
x2.I......
x....>>>>
.....>>>>
```


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 20, 2006)

Initiative for combat:
Suit#1
Tamsin
Mardocan
Grundan
Suit#2
Tika



Tika ducks past the suit (melee attack roll of 8 + 3 – 1(PA) = 10; a miss) and tries to inflict some major damage but does nothing more than scratch the suit of armour.

The suit of armour turns to face Tika (modified melee attack roll of 10; a miss) and hits out with his flail without success.


```
S...
J...
....
....
.MGx.xxx..
xA.1......
x2.I......
x....>>>>
.....>>>>
```


----------



## Venom (Nov 21, 2006)

Tamsin draws her dagger and makes a double attack on S2 using her short sword and the dagger.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 21, 2006)

Mardocan will try and strike past Tamsin with his spiked chain.  (Single attack on suit #2, Tamsin will probably provide cover)


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 21, 2006)

Initiative for combat:
Suit#1
Tamsin
Mardocan
Grundan
Suit#2
Tika

Tamsin has no trouble drawing her dagger while she (melee attack roll of 16 + 2 – 2(2W) = 16; a hit doing 6HP damage) strikes with her sword followed by (melee attack roll of 14 + 2 – 2(2W) = 14; a hit doing 1HP damage) a swift hit with her dagger.

Just as Tamsin finishes her barrage of attacks Mardocan (melee attack roll of 12 + 3 = 15; a miss) flicks out the spiked chain hitting the chair next to Tamsin.


```
S...
J...
....
....
.MGx.xxx..
xA.1......
x2.I......
x....>>>>
.....>>>>
```


----------



## Venom (Nov 21, 2006)

Grundan takes another swing at S1 with his axe, growling loudly as he brings the axe down.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 21, 2006)

Initiative for combat:
Suit#1
Tamsin
Mardocan
Grundan
Suit#2
Tika

With room to move (melee attack roll of 10 + 6 = 16; a hit doing 13HP damage) Grundan swings his axe wildly letting out a load roar as pieces of armour are sent flying in the room. Armoured suit#1 is no more.

The other suit is not done yet (modified melee attack roll of 15 vs. AC16; a miss) as it again tries to behead Tamsin just to find she’s not where she was a second before.


```
S...
J...
....
....
.MGx.xxx..
xA........
x2.I......
x....>>>>
.....>>>>
```


----------



## mariusm (Nov 21, 2006)

Tika will change target and head West to take a heavy handed swing at Suit #2.  (Single double handed attack using -1 power attack).


```
S...
J...
....
....
.MGx.xxx..
xA........
x2........
xI..>>>>
.....>>>>
```


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 21, 2006)

Initiative for combat:
Tamsin
Mardocan
Grundan
Suit#2
Tika

With one threat eliminated and the other trying to hit Tamsin, Tika sees an opening and moves around behind the suit of armour. Gripping her mace firmly in both hands (melee attack roll of 15 + 3 + 2(FL) – 1(PA) = 19; a hit doing 6HP damage) she almost knocks the suit down with her attack.


```
S...
J...
....
....
.MGx.xxx..
xA........
x2........
xI...>>>>
.....>>>>
```


----------



## Venom (Nov 21, 2006)

Tamsin seeing the second suit of armour getting a bit weak in the knees takes another swing at it with her sword and dagger (Do I get a flanking bonus in this case?)


----------



## mariusm (Nov 21, 2006)

Mardocan will move East to get a clear shot at suit #2 and strike with his spiked chain. (Single attack on suit #2)



```
S...
J...
....
....
..Gx.xxx..
xA........
x2.M......
xI...>>>>
.....>>>>
```


----------



## Venom (Nov 21, 2006)

Grundan moves 5 feet south (so lank jy net leeuloop  ) and takes a swing at S2 to see if he can notch up another kill.



```
S...
J...
....
....
...x.xxx..
xAG.......
x2.M......
xI...>>>>
.....>>>>
```


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 21, 2006)

Tika’s attack distracts the enemy giving Tamsin an opening to (melee attack roll of 20!; a hit doing 3HP damage) hit with her sword (melee attack roll of 19 + 2 + 2(FL) – 2(2W); a hit doing 2HP damage) and dagger simultaneously. She does not send pieces of armour flying like Grundan did but this suit of armour is still in pieces.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 21, 2006)

"What the heck is happening here!", yells Tika.  "First the wenches, then the armour?  What next.  I say we get our stuff and make for the door before this haunted place takes more than we are willing to give!"

Mardocan replies, "Why the hurry, Tika?  Let us first make sure there is no evil at work here, or what say you Grundan?"


----------



## Venom (Nov 21, 2006)

Grundan does not reply to Mardocan’s question immediately, instead his attention is entirely focused on the big shiny sword (if it is still available) lying amongst the shattered remains of one of the suits of armour (my prrrrrrrrrecious). 

Grundan picks up the sword and swings it around a bit to get a feel for the weight and balance of the blade. Still looking up and down the blade at the fine craftsmanship Grundan finally responds to Mardocan’s question saying “Grundan like sword. Grundan use sword to smash bad people” (which Mardocan interprets as “Yeh lets see if there is something I can test this new sword out on”)

Tamsin on the other hand is less than pleased with the current situation (woman… always got to have something to bitch about  ). Looking over at Tika she says “Ever since we bumped into these two we have had nothing but trouble. I said lets leave them for the Bugbears to sort out but nooooo you had to go be Mother Teresa again. I say lets get the hell out of here and find a tavern, I need a stiff drink to calm my nerves”. With that she moves back into the bedroom and starts to pack up her stuff.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 21, 2006)

"Maybe we do a quick sweep of the place like we originally thought", says Tika, "but then we go back to town so that I can go shopping!".

OCC:  Maybe the characters can continue the search as we were going to do, but maybe all four characters go this time.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 21, 2006)

Grundan kicks a few pieces of armour around but does not find anything useful among the remains of the suit of armour he destroyed. The flail it was using is cracked and worthless. While the women are busy with their temper tantrums he walks over to the other remains ... the sword must be here somewhere ... and starts tossing pieces of metal around until his face lights up when he finds it - a greatsword! This one looks like it was crafted for a nobleman (masterwork weapon).

Mardocan is still trying to decide on strategy as Tamsin heads back to their room.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 21, 2006)

"Come, let us search this place for anything that might give us a better understanding of what is taking place here.  Then we return and ask the two serving wenches what they meant when they said it would be better for us... to die?", says Mardocan.

OCC:  Marodcan will lead the others on a treasure hunt through the castle until they return to deal with the two servants.


----------



## Venom (Nov 21, 2006)

While packing her stuff Tamsin starts to wonder where the strong wooden door on the northern wall the bedroom leads to. Who knows perhaps she will get a chance to do a little “affirmative shopping“. 

She tries to open the door. If it does not open she calls to Grundan “Hey Orc Man come try out your new sword on this door”. Grundan as always is happy to oblige and tries to bash the door down with  his new toy.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 21, 2006)

Tamsin tries the door and finds it is locked. In a flash she has her lockpick tools out and (open lock check of 12 + 9 = 21 vs. DC20; success) seconds later the door is open.

The party exits the door to the north of their room. The full moon lights up the night sky quite brightly.

Beyond it is a walkway leading to the northern tower of the castle. Another walkway is visible toward the east.

From where he stands Mardocan can see a small platform toward the west of the castle.

The castle looks like it is situated on a small island.

In the courtyard below to the east there is a well and a large tree.

Judging by the height of the northern tower the castle must be about three or four stories high.

Mardocan sees a stone statue at the top of the northern tower ... something doesn't look right though .. then he sees the slightest movement! "Gargoyle on the tower!!!"

Initiative for combat:
Tamsin
Tika
Mardocan
Grundan
Gargoyle


----------



## mariusm (Nov 21, 2006)

The party shocked to see the monster on the roof decides to make a hasty retreat back into the relative safety of the castle interior as they are unsure as to what the creature may be capable of.  Once back inside they will proceed into the animated statue chamber and investigate the door to the south, just to the right of the stairs, and then the door to the east of the chamber.


----------



## Venom (Nov 22, 2006)

Nothing for me to post, Mardocan said it all.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 22, 2006)

The gargoyle spreads its wings on the roof and swoops down toward them but Mardocan's keen sight identified the danger an the party made a speedy retreat back into the castle. They could hear the flapping wings behind the closed door.

Heading back toward the stairs they proceeded to the door in the south. Grundan tried the handle only to find this door locked. Before Tamsin could even step up to the door Grundan had taken a step back and charged at the door with his shoulder (strength check 6 + 4 = 10 vs. DC25; fail)  only to have the door stop him in his tracks.

Tamsin shakes her head as the steps up to the door (open lock check of 11 + 9 = 20; success), fiddles with it for a second and turns the handle to open it.

The room beyond appears to be a work area of some sort. There is a bookshelf and fireplace on the northern wall, a door to the east and two tables with an assortment of flasks and tubes on them.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 22, 2006)

Mardocan will search through the flasks and tubes on the two tables while Tika takes a look at the bookcase, checking for any books or scrolls that might be of interest.


----------



## Venom (Nov 22, 2006)

Tamsin helps Tika rummage through the books on the bookcase. 

Grundan on the other hand stands at the entrance to the room with a sheepish look on his face, rubbing his sore shoulder.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 22, 2006)

Mardocan finds 4 flasks with a clear liquid in them and 3 with a red liquid.

The bookcase contains many notes on restoreing life, fusing body parts together and containing wild spirits. It all seems a little creapy to Tika. She also comes across a scroll she does recognise as a "hold person" spell.

Tamsin does not see anything of interest on the bookcase and shifts her attention to the storage cabinet. There are several bloodied instruments none of them looking useful.

As Grundan stands rubbing his shoulder he notices some scrolls on the floor ... they look like they could be useful and he picks them up handing them to Mardocan. Mardocan identifies them as 3 cure light wounds scrolls.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 22, 2006)

Tika remarks, "Who ever worked here is quite a disturbing character!  Take a look at these books.", as she shows the others the strange notes she found.  "Mardocan, hand those over before you hurt yourself.", says Tika as she sees Mardocan handling the obviously magical scrolls.  Once she has the scrolls Tika will read one of the cure light wounds scrolls and press her glowing hand against Mardocans shoulder.

After the party has gathered the items found Tika will suggest they proceed to investigate the room to their north.

OCC:  Grundan will be given the 7 flasks to carry in his backpack.  Tika will place the remaining 3 scrolls into her backpack.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 22, 2006)

Mardocan can feel his strength return as Tika lays her hands on him (healing 7 + 2 = 9HP) to heal him.

With nothing more to do in the workshop the part heads back toward the next room. This time Grundan just wants to break the door down but decides to try the handle ... it opens and he gives Tamsin a sarcastic smile.

This room looks like it could be a library. There are numerous bookshelves around the room. To the north is a door leading out toward the northern tower. Another door is located on the western wall.

There is a strange mist coming in from under the northern door.


```
X...
.tt.
....
.....
G..A.
.tt.
.I.M

X – mist
t - tables
A – Tamsin
G – Grundan
I – Tika
M - Mardocan
```


----------



## mariusm (Nov 22, 2006)

Tika and Mardocan will move a little closer and look at the mist, trying to see if there is a source for this strange mist or if it is simply flowing in under the door.  Tika will draw her mace, just in case, knowing that the castle where the party are finding themselves is quite strange.


```
X...
.tt.
....
....A
G.M..
.tt.
.I..
```


----------



## Venom (Nov 22, 2006)

Grundan and Tamsin will stay where they are, looking the whole room over carefully checking for any traps or anything irregular (besides the mist). Grundan shakes his head saying “Grundan no like this spooky place” while Tamsin is not quite sure what all the fuss is about.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 22, 2006)

Initiative for combat:
(23) Grundan [20/21 HP]
(19) Tamsin [11/11 HP]
(16) Mist
(12) Tika [18/20 HP]
(04) Mardocan [11/12 HP]


Tika and Mardocan cautiously move closer to get a better look at the mist (spot check 16 + 8 = 24 vs. DC15; success). Upon closer inspection Mardocan can see that the mist is not natural ... something is trying to sneak up on them!


```
X...
.tt.
....
....A
G.M..
.tt.
.I.M
```


----------



## Venom (Nov 22, 2006)

Grundan has no idea what to make of the situation. The only mist he has ever had to fight was the stuff Mardocan produces after a couple of bowls of cabbage soup  . The only thing he can think to do is pick up a book and throw it at the mist to see its reaction.

Tamsin still a bit bemused by the whole situation retreats 5 feet south and readies an attack with her sword and dagger (just incase).





```
X...
.tt.
....
.....
G.M.A
.tt.
.I.M
```


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 22, 2006)

Initiative for combat:
(23) Grundan [20/21 HP]
(19) Tamsin [11/11 HP]
(16) Mist
(12) Tika [18/20 HP]
(04) Mardocan [11/12 HP]
(02) Creature  

Grundan lobs a book at the strange mist ... is passes straight through.

Tamsin retreats with her weapons ready.

The mist raises off the floor and starts taking on the form of a person. It looks more solid by the second until no more mist is visible ... just a very pale woman. She has a feral look in her eyes and they seem to glow red slightly. “The girls couldn’t just lock you away and leave you for dead, could they ...” she says and smiles to reveal two fangs. "I'll deal with them while my little friend here escorts you to the prison." With that she steps out the door and over the side of the ledge!

Behind her stands a small creatre (about 4 feet tall) that looks very scared.


```
.
.
.
c
....
.tt.
....
.....
G.M.A
.tt.
.I..
```


----------



## Venom (Nov 23, 2006)

Grundan charges at the little guy about to take a wild swing at him with his new toy (the great sword) shouting “Grundan no go to jail, Grundan crush little man”

Taking her lead from Grundan Tamsin also sails into the little guy with her sword and dagger to the extent where Mardocan, being a man of peace and all that, actually feels sorry for the little guy. 

At the last minute Mardocan shouts to Grundan “don’t kill him”,  I want to have a word with him first. Grundan stops just in time, instead grabbing the little guy by the shirt with one hand and lifting him clean off the ground saying “You talk to my friend or you die”.   








```
.
.
.
c
GA..
.tt.
....
.....
..M..
.tt.
.I..
```


----------



## mariusm (Nov 23, 2006)

Mardocan joins the companions by the little creature.  Mardocan yells, "What does your master what?".  Tika moves to the West door that they came through when entering the room and stands in the open door way ready to strike out if anything threatening comes that way.


```
.
.
.
c
GA..
Mtt.
....
.....
.....
Itt.
....
```


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 23, 2006)

Initiative for combat:
(23) Grundan [20/21 HP]
(19) Tamsin [11/11 HP]
(12) Tika [18/20 HP]
(04) Mardocan [11/12 HP]
(02) Creature  

Grundan lowers his sword and moves in to grab the creature (modified AOO roll of 14 vs. AC14; a hit doing 7HP damage) but gets clawed quite severely before (touch attack of 13 + 6 = 19; success; grapple check of 4 + 6 = 10 vs. 1; success; grapple doing 1HP damage) he grabs hold of the little one shaking him violently.

As Grundan holds the little creature up Tamsin (melee attack roll of 12 + 2 = 14; a miss) tries to hit him with her sword and (melee attack roll of 14 + 2 = 16; a miss) dagger but misses the struggling creature.

Mardocan tries to communicate with the creature but only gets a scared stare as the creature continues struggling.

Tika is covering the south western door.

The creature continues to kick and hit in Grundan’s hands (modified grapple check of 16 vs. 20 + 6 = 26; fail; modified grapple check of 14 vs. 5 + 6 = 11; success) finally breaking free.

Initiative for next combat round:
(27) Tamsin [11/11 HP]
(25) Grundan [11/21 HP]
(20) Mardocan [11/12 HP]
(20) Creature
(15) Tika [18/20 HP]


OCC: The creature had cover from Tamsin's attacks as she was attacking around a corner.



```
.
.
.
c
GA..
Mtt.
....
.....
.....
Itt.
....
```


----------



## Venom (Nov 24, 2006)

Tamsin makes another two weapon attack on the little critter and then moves 10 feet east.

Grundan who by now is fuming takes a swing at the little guy with his sword and then moves 5 feet east to give Mardocan a clear attack.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 24, 2006)

Mardocan swings the spiked chain in a tight circle and as soon as Grundan steps away he flicks it out at the little demon's face. (Single attack).  After striking Mardocan will step 5' south to try and lure the creature into the library.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 24, 2006)

*The little ones have sharp teeth and claws ...*

Initiative for combat:
(27) Tamsin [11/11 HP]
(25) Grundan [09/21 HP]
(20) Mardocan [11/12 HP]
(20) Creature
(15) Tika [07/20 HP]   

Ducking out behind the doorway (melee attack roll of 7 + 2 – 2(2W) = 7; a miss) Tamsin takes a quick swing with her sword and dagger (melee attack roll of 12 + 2 – 2(2W) = 12; a miss) aiming a little too high for the small creature. She steps further back into the room.

Grundan reaches for his sword (melee attack roll 13 + 6 + 1 = 20; a hit doing 6HP damage) and gives the little creature a long cut across the abdomen before ducking behind the door.

As the doorway is clear Mardocan hits out with the chain (melee attack roll of 13 + 3 + 1 = 17; a hit doing 3HP damage) smacking the creature in the face.

The creature takes a step back and covers its eyes with its claws letting out a loud scream (summon demon check of 29% vs. 35%; success). The party notice a bright flash in the room. Tika is surprised to see another creature standing right next to her. The two creatures stare blankly at each other before the new arrival turns around to give Tika a very toothy smile. A split second later (modified melee attack roll of 19 vs. AC17; a hit doing 4HP damage; modified melee attack roll of 18 vs. AC17; a hit doing 7HP damage; modified melee attack roll of 16 vs. AC17; a miss) Tika is trying to fight the creature off as it claws and bites violently.

OOC: Tika is next ...


```
.
.
1
.
.G.A
.tt.
M...
.....
2....
Itt.
....
```


----------



## mariusm (Nov 24, 2006)

Tika surprised by the sudden appearance and subsequent lashing from the little demon swings her mace in hand hard at the little creatures head. (Single attack using -1 power attack)


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 24, 2006)

Initiative for combat:
(27) Tamsin [11/11 HP]
(25) Grundan [09/21 HP]
(20) Mardocan [11/12 HP]
(20) Creature
(15) Tika [07/20 HP]   

As the creature steadies itself after the barrage of attacks Tika takes the opening (melee attack roll of 18 + 3 + 2(FL) – 1(PA) = 22; a hit doing 2HP damage) to smack it with her mace.

Initiative for next combat round:
(23) Grundan [09/21 HP]
(21) Tika [07/20 HP]
(12) Tamsin [11/11 HP]
(11) Creature2
(08) Mardocan [11/12 HP]
(07) Creature1


```
.
.
1
.
.G.A
.tt.
M...
.....
2....
Itt.
....
```


----------



## Venom (Nov 24, 2006)

Grundan not being particularly keen to go outside in case the gargoyle is still outside decides to try wipe the smile of the second creatures face. Moving to the space between Mardocan and the second creature he takes another swing at it with his mighty sword.

Tamsin on her turn will move to the door and slam it shut.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 24, 2006)

Tika will take another wild swing at #2.  (Single attack #2 with -1 power attack)


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 24, 2006)

Initiative for combat:
(23) Grundan [09/21 HP]
(21) Tika [07/20 HP]
(12) Tamsin [11/11 HP]
(11) Creature2
(08) Mardocan [11/12 HP]
(07) Creature1


Having first hand experience at how ferocious these little things are Grundan sidesteps past Mardocan (melee attack roll of 15 + 6 + 2(FL) = 23; a hit doing 12HP damage) to give the new arrival a greeting with his sword.

Tika tightens her grip on the mace (melee attack roll of 13 + 3 + 2(FL) – 1(PA) = 17; a hit doing 3HP damage) and brings it down hard on the creature ... there is a crunching sound as it falls to the floor.

Creature#2 is dying.


```
.
.
1
.
A...
.tt.
M...
G....
2....
Itt.
....
```


----------



## mariusm (Nov 24, 2006)

Mardocan happy to see the demon drop yells, "You know guys that pale woman said she was going to deal with the two girls!  I say let's move to the sleeping chamber and check just what is happening there!".  Mardocan then double moves out of the library towards the sleeping chamber.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 24, 2006)

*Mardocan heads off to grapple with the girls ...*

Initiative for combat:
(23) Grundan [09/21 HP]
(21) Tika [07/20 HP]
(12) Tamsin [11/11 HP]
(11) Creature2
(08) Mardocan [11/12 HP]
(07) Creature1


Mardocan heads out the door with great haste and toward their bedroom. He is relieved when he does not see their pale friend in the room.

Tamsin hears a scratching sound at the door and a moment later the feisty little creature opens the door.

Initiative for next combat round:
(17) Grundan [09/21 HP]
(14) Tamsin [11/11 HP]
(12) Creature1
(11) Mardocan [11/12 HP]
(08) Tika [07/20 HP]



```
.
.
.
c
A...
.tt.
....
G....
.....
Itt.
....
```


----------



## Venom (Nov 27, 2006)

Grundan will delay his action till after Tamsin.

Tamsin will make a double attack on the little creature with her sword and dagger and then move 5 feet east.

Grundan will then charge the little creature and take a swing at him with his sword.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 27, 2006)

Initiative for combat:
(17) Grundan [09/21 HP]
(14) Tamsin [11/11 HP]
(12) *Creature1*
(11) Mardocan [11/12 HP]
(08) Tika [07/20 HP]


Grundan turns around to look when he hears the door open. “Tamsin move!” he shouts and waits for Tamsin to get out the way.

Tamsin and the creature were both surprised when the door opened but Tamsin’s reactions were quicker as she (melee attack roll of 11 + 2 – 2(2W) = 11; a miss) swings her sword and (melee attack roll of 9 + 2 – 2(2W) = 9; a miss) dagger wildly before stepping to the side.

With the path to the creature clear Grundan covers the distance in a flash bringing his sword down (melee attack roll of 14 + 6 + 2(CHRG) = 22; a hit doing 11HP damage) hard enough on the creature to almost slice right through it.

Creature1 is dead.


```
.
.
.
.
GA..
.tt.
....
.....
.....
Itt.
....
```


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 27, 2006)

About 3 hours have passed since you woke up (its about 3 in the morning).

Combat has ended.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 27, 2006)

Tika yells, "Way to go big guy!  Not that I wouldn't have minded clubbing some demon butt!", cheering for Grundan.

Tika knowing a bit about the undead decides to tell the group that they should possibly remain with the two servants until the sun comes up… we will have a bit more of a tactical advantage in the daylight.  If the party aggress then they should remain in the sleeping chamber until one or both of the servants regain consciousness.  Once they are awake hopefully Grundan can get some information out of them… using a little persuasion with his huge fists if needed.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 27, 2006)

The party stands guard in the bedroom for what seems to be an eternity. On more than one occation Grundan took a swing at the curtains swearing he saw something move.

As daylight started coming over the horizon Jennifer started moving around a little and muttering "Let me go, please ... let me go!"


----------



## mariusm (Nov 27, 2006)

Mardocan will ask Jennifer, "What did the two of you mean when you said it would be better for us... and then try and kill us?  It does not make any sense.  Do you maybe need _our_ help?".


----------



## Venom (Nov 27, 2006)

Grundan looks over Mardocan’s shoulder (while he is talking to Jennifer) trying to look as menacing as possible, but probably comes across looking more like a retard. 

Tamsin lies on the bed sharpening her dagger, listening readily to hear what Jennifer has to say.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 27, 2006)

Jennifer struggles with the ropes but can't get free.

"Szadek will make you one of his creatures of the night. I was hoping you would be gone by the time he returned. Its better to be dead than undead!"

"Now let me go!"


----------



## mariusm (Nov 27, 2006)

Tika pipes up, "Don't you worry about the undead!  I eat them for breakfast!  LONG LIVE ST CUTHBERT!", she pauses slightly after the outburst.  "Sorry guys, I am just a bit passionate about my faith", she adds while looking at her fellow adventurers.

"Do you know the habits of mister Szadek?  You know, does he have any quaint habbits? I want to know what we are up against?", asks Tika.


----------



## Venom (Nov 28, 2006)

"Yes" Tamsin pipes up, "Like where he keeps his favourite coffin, I’d like to fill it with holy water, and perhaps where he keeps all his gold. We will cut you in on the profit, of course."


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 28, 2006)

"I know he sleeps below the castle but I'm not sure exactly how to get there. This place is filled with secret doors and trapdoors in the floors and ceilings."

"There is a small hole in the floor in the main hall downstairs - under the throne - I think that leads to his crypt."

"A number of adventurers have come this way to slay him but none have succeeded. Now they wander around outside the castle walls ... not dead but not alive either."

"The slain adventurers gear must be on the third floor. I don't know how to get there but I've seen those creatures carry the stuff through this room"

"I've seen him take quite a few scrolls to his study - just off the library - and lock them away there."


----------



## mariusm (Nov 28, 2006)

"Alright, that settles it!  Tika and Grundan should make a run for it to the tower where that Gargoyle was guarding while Tamsin and I search the library for any loot.", suggests Mardocan.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 28, 2006)

"Whooaa there tiger!", states Tika while glaring at Mardocan.  "I think the two of us should first get our strength back.", pointing to Grundan and herself.  Tika then removes the last two cure light wounds scrolls and uses one for Grundan and one for herself.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 28, 2006)

Tika places her hand on Grundan and reads the one scroll (healing 6 + 2 = 8HP)  - Grundan can feel his strength returning. She then reads the second scroll and closes her eyes (healing 8 + 2 = 10HP)

Grundan [17/21 HP]
Tamsin [11/11 HP]
Mardocan [11/12 HP]
Tika [17/20 HP]

“Are you going to let me go now?”


----------



## mariusm (Nov 28, 2006)

"NO WAY!", yells Tika.  "You put a knife to our throats and want to walk away?  You got a debt to pay... MISSY!", says Tika sarcastically.   

Tika will suggest that the servants remain tied up until the party has had a chance to search the castle.  On second thoughts though, Grundan had suggested that we send Jennifer on a little stroll past the gargoyle to open the tower door.  "Jennifer, get up.  Let's go walking.", says Tika and bundles Jennifer out the door of the sleeping chamber onto the cat walk beyond.  "Open the door on the far end and make your way back here or you will feel the sting from Tamsin's crossbow!", commands Tika.


----------



## Venom (Nov 28, 2006)

Marius must have changed his post after chatting to me so this post should have come in between the two paragraphs of the above post.

Then suddenly out of the blue Grundan has what can quite confidently be described as his one and only flash of brilliance in his short but eventful life, saying “Why we not make girl open door too tower so we run in before gargoyle can attack.”

The sounds of jaws dropping is almost defining. With a look of surprise on her face Tamsin says “Why not, she could earn her freedom by doing that little job for us”.

Tamsin takes out her crossbow and loads it.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 28, 2006)

Tika opens the door and pushes Jennifer out.

“Please let me go ... you can’t send me out there!”

Tika points the crossbow at Jennifer (Intimidate check of 11 + 1 = 12 vs. 5; success) in a threatening manner and the girl takes a few steps out the door.

“Please don’t,” Jennifer screams but Tika keeps the crossbow trained on her. Eventually she turns to run across the walkway.

Initiative: 
(13) Gargoyle
(04) Jennifer 

The sound of flapping wings grows louder and in a split second the gargoyle swoops down on the walkway (modified melee attack roll of 12 vs. AC12; a hit doing 5HP damage) and claws Jennifer.

Jennifer falls to the ground unconscious.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 28, 2006)

Tika remarks, "Those blasted creatures are so unpredictable!  You would think they woundn't attack someone working at the castle... oh well maybe we should use this to our advantage.  Tasmin, you and Mardocan should try and sneak up the other cat walk while the gargoyle is occupied here.".  But then again she thinks to herself that she did not see a door at the tower side?  Weird construction...  "Maybe we should search the library guys, let's see what we can find there before going further", she says as she closes the door quitely.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 28, 2006)

Tika slowly closes the door so as not to draw the gargoyle’s attention. The party head back to the library.

Grundan doesn’t even try the door handle he just charges the door with his shoulder (strength check of 15 + 4 = 19 vs. DC25; fail) but the door hardly moves.

Seeing what was coming Tamsin had her lock picks ready (open lock check of 9 + 9 = 18 vs. DC25; fail) but the familiar click was not there the first time round. Steadying her hands she tried again (open lock check of 20! + 9 = 29 vs. DC25; success) this time opening the lock with no trouble.

Tamsin and Mardocan enter the study while Grundan and Tika keep an eye open outside. Mardocan and Tamsin have a look around the cramped study. Tamsin finds a bunch of scrolls bound together and calls Tika over to have a look at them.

The wear on the carpet suggests to Mardocan that there is more traffic in and out of this room than there is toward the chair ...

Tika has a look through the pack of scrolls and recognises one scroll of spiritual weapon and three scrolls of magic weapon


----------



## mariusm (Nov 28, 2006)

Tika is overjoyed when she sees the scrolls and informs the group, "Hey guys I recognise the spell on these scrolls... it will enchant our weapons so that we can put that foul creature outside back in the ground where it belongs!  What do you say, should we take it out?".


----------



## mariusm (Nov 28, 2006)

Mardocan suggests that they search the room more carefully to get an idea of where all the traffic was going?  (Mardocan suggests they all take 20 on their searches)


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 29, 2006)

A thorough search of the study reveals a secret door in the eastern wall. The door slides open after easily and reveals a small room with a staircase leading up.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 29, 2006)

"Let's check out the the third floor!", suggests Tika.  If the others agree then Tika will move up the stairs, keeping her mace and shield ready for any unwelcome intruders.


----------



## Venom (Nov 29, 2006)

Both Grundan and Tamsin nod there heads in agreement, Tamsin getting the glint of treasure fever in her in her eyes.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 29, 2006)

At the top of the narrow stairs there is a hallway with a door to the south, a door to the north and a door to the south east.

Grundan can hear quite a ruckus coming from the south east.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 29, 2006)

Tika will move 5' south east and open the door... she will ready herself to slam it closed should there be any danger.  Mardocan will move 10' East to provide cover for Tika.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 29, 2006)

Tika slowly opens the door. Inside she can see five creatures that appear to be tearing the place apart. The creatures have not noticed Tika.

Initiative for surprise round:
(23) Tamsin [11/11 HP]
(19) Mardocan [11/12 HP]
(18) Tika [17/20 HP]
(13) Grundan [17/21 HP]



```
....M.
.A...I
   G...5
   .3....
   .....1
   .4...
   ...2.
```


----------



## mariusm (Nov 29, 2006)

Tamsin will move 25' to stand next to #5.
Mardocan will move 15' to stand next to #3.
Tika will step 5' and take a hard swing with her mace at #3. (Single attack with -1 power attack)
Grundan will move 20' and stand next to #5.


```
......
......
   ..IA5
   .3MG..
   .....1
   .4...
   ...2.
```

OCC: I spoke to Carl about the tactics.  The enemy are hopefully all flat-footed so we should avoid AOO


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 29, 2006)

Initiative for surprise round:
(23) Tamsin [11/11 HP]
(19) Mardocan [11/12 HP]
(18) Tika [17/20 HP]
(13) Grundan [17/21 HP]


Tamsin nods as Tika makes a quick gesture with her hand and quickly moves into the room.

Mardocan follows close behind Tamsin.

Tika cautiously steps into the room (melee attack roll of 13 + 3 – 1(PA) = 15; a hit doing 6HP damage) and lands a crushing blow on the creature with her mace.

Grundan sees everyone head into the room and follows.

Initiative for next combat round:
(22) Grundan [17/21 HP]
(17) Tamsin [11/11 HP]
(17) Mardocan [11/12 HP]
(15) Creature2
(13) Creature4
(13) Creature3
(12) Creature1
(06) Creature5
(05) Tika [17/20 HP]



```
......
......
   ..IA5
   .3MG..
   .....1
   .4...
   ...2.
```


----------



## Venom (Nov 29, 2006)

Tamsin performs a sneak attack on Creature5 using both her dagger and sword.

Grundan also attack Creature5 with his usual gusto using his great sword.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 29, 2006)

Mardocan will strike with the spiked chain at #3.
Tika will move next to #4 and strike hard at it's right shoulder with her mace. (Single attack with -1 power attack)


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 29, 2006)

Initiative for this round:
(22) Grundan [17/21 HP]
(17) Tamsin [11/11 HP]
(17) Mardocan [11/12 HP]
(15) Creature2
(13) Creature4
(13) Creature3
(12) Creature1
(06) Creature5
(05) Tika [17/20 HP]


Grundan is slightly surprised by all the creatures as he enters the room (melee attack roll of 3 + 6 + 1 = 10; a miss) and swings his sword wildly.

Tamsin sneaks up behind the creature (melee attack roll of 6 + 2 – 2(2W) = 6; a miss), swings wildly with her sword (melee attack roll of 17 + 2 – 2(2W) = 17; a hit doing 2HP damage) before stabbing the creature with her dagger.

Mardocan swings the chain a few times (melee attack roll of 5 + 3 + 1 = 10; a miss but hits high when he flicks it toward the creature.

Creature2 moves toward Grundan (AOO roll of 12 + 3 + 1 = 14; a hit doing 3HP damage) taking a hit from Mardocan’s chain before it (modified melee attack roll of 11 vs. AC14; a miss) hits a claw against Grundan’s sword.

Creature4 is close behind (modified melee attack roll of 15 vs. AC14; a hit doing 1HP damage) missing Grundan’s [16/21 HP] sword and scratching his leg.

The creature3 turns around when the chain hits the wall and (modified melee attack roll of 15 vs. AC15; a hit doing 2HP damage) hitting Mardocan [09/12 HP] with a claw as a last resort before falling down unconscious.

Creature1 also heads toward the big barbarian (modified melee attack roll of 8 vs. AC14; a miss) only to swing its claws wildly.

Creature5 (modified melee attack roll of 7 vs. AC17; a miss; modified melee attack roll of 13 vs. AC17; a miss) violently claws at Tika making some deep scratches in her shield.

Feeling a little crowded in the corner Tika moves further into the room (modified AOO roll of 17 vs. AC17; a hit doing 4HP damage) provoking a claw attack from the little creature. She responds (melee attack roll of 12 + 3 – 1(PA) = 14; a hit doing 3HP damage) with a good swing of her mace.


```
......
......
   ...A5
   .3MG1.
   .I42..
   .....
   .....
```

Initiative for next round:
(26) Tamsin [11/11 HP]
(25) Grundan [16/21 HP]
(13) Creature4
(12) Creature1
(08) Creature5
(06) Mardocan [09/12 HP]
(06) Creature3
(04) Creature2
(02) Tika [13/20 HP]


----------



## Venom (Nov 30, 2006)

Grundan and Tamsin will both take another swing at Creature5. 

Tamsin will this time only use her sword. 

If Grundan has a lucky hit and drops #5 then Tamsin will go for Creature1.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 30, 2006)

Mardocan strike at #4 with his spiked chain. (Single attack)


```
......
......
   ...A5
   .3MG1.
   ..42..
   ..I..
   .....
```


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 30, 2006)

Initiative for this round:
(26) Tamsin [11/11 HP]
(25) Grundan [16/21 HP]
(13) Creature4
(12) Creature1
(08) Creature5
(06) Mardocan [09/12 HP]
(06) Creature3
(04) Creature2
(02) Tika [13/20 HP]


Tamsin slows her combat down (melee attack roll of 18 + 2 = 20; a hit doing 1HP damage) striking only with her sword inflicting only a small cut.

Grundan does not slow down (melee attack roll of 7 + 6 + 1 = 14; a hit doing 6HP damage) though and just adds more power to the attack on the creature inflicting a deep cut.

Creature4 is clearly annoyed at Tika and her mace and starts clawing wildly (modified melee attack roll of 20 vs. AC17; a hit doing 3HP damage; modified melee attack roll of 14 vs. AC17; a miss) managing to only land one blow.

Creature1 is not done with the orc (modified melee attack roll of 4 vs. AC14; a miss; modified melee attack roll of 19 vs. AC14; a hit doing 1HP damage) as it claws wildly but only managing to scratch Grundan.

Creature5 looks at Grundan and then fixes its eyes on Tamsin with claws following (modified melee attack roll of 10 vs. AC16; a miss; modified melee attack roll of 9 vs. AC16; a miss) only to grab some air.


```
......
......
   ...A5
   .3MG1.
   .I42..
   .....
   .....
```


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 30, 2006)

*Mardocan gets nasty ...*

Initiative for this round:
(26) Tamsin [11/11 HP]
(25) Grundan [16/21 HP]
(13) Creature4
(12) Creature1
(08) Creature5
(06) Mardocan [09/12 HP]
(06) Creature3
(04) Creature2
(02) Tika [13/20 HP]


Mardocan flicks the chain (melee attack roll of 20!; critical check of 16 + 3 + 1 + 2(FL) = 22; a CRITICAL hit doing 10HP damage) at the creature in front of him ... the spiked chain wraps around it and Mardocan gives the chain a strong tug – the spikes rip the creature apart. Creature4 is dying.

Creature3 is dying.

Creature2 continues to claw at Grundan (modified melee attack roll of 6 vs. AC14; a miss; modified melee attack roll of 9 vs. AC14; a miss) but just can’t land any blows.


```
......
......
    ..A5
    xMG1.
    .x2..
    .I..
    ....   

X – dead creature
```


----------



## mariusm (Nov 30, 2006)

Tika, motivated by Mardocan's killer strike, drops her shield and takes her mace in both hands.  She steps 5' West and swings hard at the back of #2's head. (Single double handed attack with -1 power attack)


```
......
......
    ..A5
    xMG1.
    .x2..
    ..I.
    ....
```


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 30, 2006)

Initiative for this round:
(26) Tamsin [11/11 HP]
(25) Grundan [16/21 HP]
(13) Creature4
(12) Creature1
(08) Creature5
(06) Mardocan [09/12 HP]
(06) Creature3
(04) Creature2
(02) Tika [13/20 HP]


After a swift sidestep Tika raises the mace with both hands (melee attack roll of 19 + 3 + 2(FL) – 1(PA) = 23; a hit doing 7HP damage) knocking the creature to the ground with her attack. Creature2 is dying.


```
......
......
    ..A5
    xMG1.
    .xx..
    ..I.
    ....   

X – dead creature
```

Initiative for next round:
(15) Tika [10/20 HP]
(12) Tamsin [11/11 HP]
(12) Creature5
(10) Grundan [15/21 HP]
(05) Mardocan [09/12 HP]
(05) Creature1


----------



## mariusm (Nov 30, 2006)

Tika absolutley thrilled with how succesful she is against these little demons steps 5' north east and lays into #1. (Single double handed attack using -1 power attack)

......

```
......
    ..A5
    xMG1.
    .xxI.
    ....
    ....
```


----------



## Venom (Nov 30, 2006)

Tamsin has another go at Creature5 with only her sword.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 30, 2006)

Initiative for this round:
(15) Tika [10/20 HP]
(12) Tamsin [11/11 HP]
(12) Creature5
(10) Grundan [15/21 HP]
(05) Mardocan [09/12 HP]
(05) Creature1


Tika steps over her latest victim raising her mace for the next attack (melee attack roll of 3 + 3 – 1(PA) = 5; a miss) but misses the target completely. It seems her luck has run out ...

Tamsin on the other hand wishes for better luck (melee attack roll of 20!; critical check of 11 + 3 = 14; success; a CRITICAL hit doing 6HP damage) and gets it as she forces the blade deep into the creature.

Creature5 is dying.


```
......
......
    ..Ax
    xMG1.
    .xxI.
    ....
    ....   

X – dead creature
```


----------



## mariusm (Nov 30, 2006)

Mardocan will step over the body lying on the floor and strike at #1 with his chain. (Single attack)


```
......
......
    ..Ax
    x.G1.
    .xMI.
    ....
    ....
```


----------



## riaan_s (Dec 1, 2006)

Initiative for this round:
(15) Tika [10/20 HP]
(12) Tamsin [11/11 HP]
(12) Creature5
(10) Grundan [15/21 HP]
(05) Mardocan [09/12 HP]
(05) Creature1


As Tamsin puts the creature down Grundan changes his target (melee attack roll of 10 + 6 + 1 = 17; a hit doing 12HP damage) slicing through the menacing little creature. Grundan smiles as the last creature goes down.


----------



## mariusm (Dec 1, 2006)

After searching the room Tika will suggest that the party move down the corridor on the west to investigate the door at the end of the corridor.

While searching the room Tika will spontaneuosly cast a cure light wounds spell using her memorized bless spell to heal herself.


----------



## Venom (Dec 1, 2006)

Both Grundan and Tamsin agree. 

Grundan is still smiling.


----------



## mariusm (Dec 5, 2006)

Tika says, "Well now that I am all healed we can get on with the task at hand!", and moves towards the door at the end of the corridor just to the west of the room they are currently in.


----------



## mariusm (Dec 12, 2006)

Mardocan agrees with Tika.  "We should go!", he replies.


----------



## riaan_s (Dec 13, 2006)

The creatures have completely trashed the room - which must have served as a bedroom. If there was anything useful it is probebly broken now.

Tika casts her cure light wounds spell (healing 8(!!) + 2 = 10HP) on herself as they make their way to the door in the south west.

Grundan opens the door. The room beyond is very dusty with quite a few webs hanging around.


----------



## mariusm (Feb 8, 2007)

test


----------

